# News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: PC-Games-Aktion findet immer mehr Unterstützer



## System (5. September 2008)

*News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: PC-Games-Aktion findet immer mehr Unterstützer*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,658936


----------



## lukizatrus (5. September 2008)

nicht zu vergessen: der WorldofPlayers-Forenverbund macht in einer Ankündigung auch auf die Aktion  aufmerksam:
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/announcement.php?f=418&a=232


----------



## Haddriggl (5. September 2008)

*AW:*

Auf jeden Fall eine riesige Sache PC GAMES. Weiter so . Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mich seit 12 Jahren aktivem gaming an nichts dergleichen erinnern. Und ich ziehe meinen Hut vor der PC GAMES.  Einfach super das ihr das so in die Hand genommen habt. Und natürlich noch viel besser das es so eine große Beteiligung gibt.


----------



## Romean (5. September 2008)

*AW:*

#2!

Das ist mMn genau die richtige Antwort! :thumbsup:

Rom


----------



## Draga (5. September 2008)

*AW:*

Als österreicher kann ich leider nicht mitmachen.

Aber ich hoffe, ihr gewinnt, die sollen sich lieber, um das wahre prob kümmern und zwar das die eltern kaum zuhause sind und zwar nicht weil sie schlechte eltern sind, sondern weil sie Geld nachhause bringen müssen.


----------



## Badping (5. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe die Nase echt voll, von Leuten welche sich aufgrund "intensiven Zusehens" ihre Urteile über "Killer"-Spiele erlauben.
Es gibt kranke Spiele und man darf auch ruhig seine eigene (negative) Meinung dazu äußern. 
Aber Gesetze sollten auf keinen Fall auf so einer Basis beschlossen werden.
Gratulation von einem mittlerweile fast 30jährigen Zocker, an das PCG Team - macht weiter so.


----------



## lenymo (5. September 2008)

*AW:*

Auch wenn es hier einige Meckerfritzen im Forum gibt, die meinen der Titel der Aktion wäre auf Bildniveau muss ich sagen das Ding passt wie die Faust auf Auge (irgenwie originell das wort Killerspiel einfach mal umzudrehn).   
Jahrelang hat haben es viele mit sehr gemäßigten Texten versucht, nach dem Motto wenigstens wir Zocker sollten sachlich bleiben. Denn als potentieller Amokläufer sollte man wenigsten einen guten Eindruck machen und haben somit kaum Aufmerksamkeit für ihre Aktionen bekommen.

Was kann schon passieren wenn man es mal ein wenig frecher formuliert entweder kümmert wieder keinen oder es regt sich vielleicht doch mal einer der "Spielekiller" drüber auf.


----------



## Mussi93 (5. September 2008)

*AW:*

Naja, ich als Luxemburger kann leider nicht mitmachen , aber macht weiter so^^


----------



## Busyness (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Killerspiele sind das eine, hier wird Gewalt offen zur Schau gestellt, es fliesst Blut !
Was ist mit Killerkino, Killerfernsehen, Killerberichterstattung in Zeitungen. Also wenn keine Killerspiele, dann auch gewaltfreies Kino, Fernsehen und Zeitungsberichte. Aber das würde ja die Pressefreiheit beschneiden, die freie Wahl des Kinos etc. . 
Also, diese Diskussion ist nur als Wahlprobaganda für die jeweiligen Parteien gedacht.
Auf der einen Seite zartfühlend, und auf der anderen Seite wollen Alle ihren blutigen Krimi oder Kinofilm nicht versäumen. Kurz gesagt, Schwachsinn. Also enweder alles verbieten oder zulassen. Was nun, liebe Staatsdiener ?


----------



## baummonster (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich bin ja auch nich für solche Politiker bzw für deren Ideen/Entscheidungen, aber diese "ich wähle keinen spielekiller" Aktion is mir dann auch irgendwie zu dämlich. Das hat ja schon Bild-Niveau...


----------



## RamboIV (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Au weia... Naja, mit der platten Aufmachung habt Ihr die Unterstützung der FDP wenigstens schon mal sicher...


----------



## lenymo (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baummonster am 06.09.2008 00:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin ja auch nich für solche Politiker bzw für deren Ideen/Entscheidungen, aber diese "ich wähle keinen spielekiller" Aktion is mir dann auch irgendwie zu dämlich. Das hat ja schon Bild-Niveau...


Genau so wie alles was diese Politiker von sich geben. 
Das Wort Killerspiele einfach andersrum zu verwenden ist doch mal ne nette Idee.
Wie viele Unterschriftenaktionen und ähnliches mit "höherem Niveau" (zumindest in der Formulierung) gab es schon in Deutschland ... ? 
Und was hats gebracht nix keine Sau interessierts wenn Zocker versuchen mal sachlich über das Thema zu diskutieren, das auf der ntv Seite schon mal über DIESE Aktion berichtet wird ist doch mal ein Anfang ob das ohne diese reißerische Namensgebung wohl auch so gewesen wäre? 
Ich persönlich denke wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Enisra (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baummonster am 06.09.2008 00:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin ja auch nich für solche Politiker bzw für deren Ideen/Entscheidungen, aber diese "ich wähle keinen spielekiller" Aktion is mir dann auch irgendwie zu dämlich. Das hat ja schon Bild-Niveau...



Falsch
DAS ist Demokratie!
wenn einer vor der Wahl etwas anscheindet mit billigen Sprüchen und Bild als einzige Quellenreferenz ist es nur recht und billig aufzurufen die Kalkkreise nicht zu wählen
und vorallem auch das zu schaffen was sonst gemacht wird, durch nicht wählen gehn und Jammern die doch an der Macht zu lassen

Also Leute, geht fein wählen am Stichtag und macht euer Kreuzchen
sonst hätten wir uns die Mühe vor 90 Jahren Sparen können und den Kaiser behalten können wenn ihr euer Recht nicht wahrnehmen wollt


----------



## RamboIV (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Enisra am 06.09.2008 02:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute, geht fein wählen am Stichtag und macht euer Kreuzchen
> sonst hätten wir uns die Mühe vor 90 Jahren Sparen können und den Kaiser behalten können wenn ihr euer Recht nicht wahrnehmen wollt



Korrekt. Und vorher informieren. Am besten nicht auf n-tv, sondern beispielsweise hier:

http://bildblog.de
http://nachdenkseiten.de


----------



## baummonster (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Enisra am 06.09.2008 02:08 schrieb:
			
		

> baummonster am 06.09.2008 00:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es kam vllt etwas falsch rüber. Natürlich geh ich wählen, ich find einfach nur diese Fax und tralala Aktion ziemlich platt. Is für mich wie gesagt Stimmungsmache auf Bild-Niveau


----------



## speedyoha (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baummonster am 06.09.2008 09:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Enisra am 06.09.2008 02:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Ich würde eher sagen, man hat sich mal auf das Niveau der Politiker herunterbegeben. Klar ist es Stimmungsmache, aber hier wird mal gleiches mit gleichen zurückbezahlt. Ich finde die Aktion super. Als Niedersachse kann ich zwar leider nicht mitmachen, aber ihr habt meine moralische Unterstützung


----------



## Occulator (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baummonster am 06.09.2008 00:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin ja auch nich für solche Politiker bzw für deren Ideen/Entscheidungen, aber diese "ich wähle keinen spielekiller" Aktion is mir dann auch irgendwie zu dämlich. Das hat ja schon Bild-Niveau...


Dann stufe doch mal mein niveau ein    



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boesor (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Occulator am 06.09.2008 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> baummonster am 06.09.2008 00:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vermutlich dreht sich Heine im Grabe um, nachdem sein Ausspruch so sinnentstellt verwurstet wurde.
Ein jeder blamiere sich so gut er kann, auf ins PCG Forum


----------



## Anthile (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Occulator am 06.09.2008 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> baummonster am 06.09.2008 00:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Guter Artikel der Fürther Nachrichten.
Ich werde langsam schon zuversichtlich, dass das alles summiert etwas in Bewegung setzen könnte.


----------



## Stefan1981 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Wunderbar, ich freu mich das es scheinbar erfolg hat und hoffe auch das es mal Auswirkungen hat.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn andere Bundesländer mitziehen würden so dass man als nicht "Bayerischer Einwohner" ebenfalls seine Stimme abgeben könnte. Hier in Sachsen findet sowas leider nicht statt.


----------



## wowgamer (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Spitze PC-Games, endlich wird mal gehandelt. 

Macht weiter so !!


----------



## DeVan90 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich find die Aktion auch klasse. Seit ende August darf ich jetzt auch wählen, hehe.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Komme aus Fürth und hab den Artikel gelesen................................wollt ich nur mal erwähnen


----------



## lenymo (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GtaSanAndreas am 06.09.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Komme aus Fürth und hab den Artikel gelesen................................wollt ich nur mal erwähnen


Komme nicht aus Fürth und hab den Artikel nicht gelesen .................................. wollte ich nur mal erwähnen


----------



## totman (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Coole Sache, ich würde natürlich auch mitmachen, aber (zum Glück) wohne ich nicht im "Ausland" sondern in Baden Württemberg


----------



## TBF (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Mensch seit ihr Helden.
Ist ja schön und gut so ne Aktion zu machen, aber ihr müsst nicht alle 2 Stunden darüber berichten.
Wir sind hier doch nicht bei 4Players.


----------



## gnubbl (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

find ich nicht so toll...
es wird der eindruck erweckt, dass man eine politische partei wählen sollte, weil sie eine bestimmte haltung gegenüber bestimmten spielen einnimmt.
wenn man eine partei samt ihrem gesamten parteiprogramm darauf reduziert, dann gute nacht, du armes deutschland.
es gibt glaub ich wichtigere themen in der politik, in einer partei, als computerspiele.
diese themen sind nur dinge einzelner personen, um sich ein bisschen wichtig zu tun. dennoch sollte man sich bei der wahl der partei nicht unbedingt nur nach dem kriterium "killerspiel oder nicht" orientieren. von manch einem hier klingt das so....


----------



## BlauesLicht (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Meine Meinung:
Natürlich ist es für einen Spieler schade, wenn eine Partei als Wahlprogramm sein Hobby verbieten mag.
Jedoch wähle ich lieber "Spielekiller", als Linke/Rechte Parteien.


----------



## michaelmct (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

@BlauesLicht....

...lustiger Name, das blinkt auch auf meinen "Firmenwagen". Es geht nicht darum ob man statt CSU etwas anderes wählen soll. Es geht darum den Rentnerverein CSU zu zeigen, dass man keinen Wahlkampf für das Altersheim oder den Stammtisch machen sollte, indem man JEDEN Spieler JEDEN alters pauschal kriminalisiert oder gar indem man ihn (wie in der Vergangenheit durch CSU Politiker passiert) mit Kinderpornonutzern auf eine Stufe stellt. DAS geht nicht an und deswegen ist eine solche Aktion gar nicht so verkehrt. Es waren eben keine Spiele, die den Überfall in der Münchner U-Bahn zu verantworten haben, der Fall Mehmet wurde nicht durch Spiele hervorgerufen und Jugendkriminalität wird auch nicht durch PC oder Konsolenspiele begünstigt oder verantwortet. Aber eine völlig verkorkste Intergrationspolitik oder ein desolates Schul und Bildungssystem und die Perspektivlosigkeit der Jugend als wahre Gründe anzuführen, würde ja bedeuten eigenen Fehler einzuräumen. Das würde den Herren Beckstein und Huber aber nicht im Traum einfallen. Stattdessen Wahlkampft auf Bild-Niveau. Keine Ahnung haben aber lospoltern....


----------



## Dr-Colossus (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Jop....wohne auch in Bawü..aber wenn noch mehr so grenzdebile Politiker auf den Zug aufspringen haben wir alle bald ein Problem und die PCGames darf die Formblätter für jedes Bundesland entwerfen 

Hab Bekannte in Bayern und werd denen mal son Zettel in die Hand geben!


----------



## Loki2643 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Was ich im Übrigen gut finde ist, dass so endlich mal Spieler und/oder Sympathisanten sich aktiv an Politik beteiligen. Wenn wir nämlich weiterhin zu passiv blieben, so würden irgendwann diejenigen, die gegen uns sind, tatsächlich ihre unhaltbaren Argumente durchsetzen können und uns endgültig unsere Spiele vorschreiben und die künstlerische Freiheit mit ihren Verboten torpedieren. Wer weiß, wo das enden würde...


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				gnubbl am 06.09.2008 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> find ich nicht so toll...
> es wird der eindruck erweckt, dass man eine politische partei wählen sollte, weil sie eine bestimmte haltung gegenüber bestimmten spielen einnimmt.
> wenn man eine partei samt ihrem gesamten parteiprogramm darauf reduziert, dann gute nacht, du armes deutschland.
> es gibt glaub ich wichtigere themen in der politik, in einer partei, als computerspiele.
> diese themen sind nur dinge einzelner personen, um sich ein bisschen wichtig zu tun. dennoch sollte man sich bei der wahl der partei nicht unbedingt nur nach dem kriterium "killerspiel oder nicht" orientieren. von manch einem hier klingt das so....



Es ist doch nur natürlich, dass Wähler, deren Hobby (mitunter) das Spielen von Ego-Shootern ist, eine Partei, die ihnen eben dieses Hobby per Gesetz verbieten möchte, nicht wählen. Das wäre so als würden z.B. Homosexuelle eine Partei wählen, welche ihnen die Möglichkeit einer gleichgeschlechtlichen Ehe verbieten will. Auch wenn es sonst keine oder keine größeren Kritikpunkte gibt, reicht es doch aus, dass diese Partei einer bestimmten Bevölkerungsschicht soz. ihre Vorlieben, ihre Persönlichkeit, gar Identität verbieten möchte.

Edit: Dann fragt man sich nämlich: wenn die erstmal an der Macht sind, was verbieten die mir dann noch? Welche persönlichen Freiheiten muss ich fürchten aberkannt zu bekommen, welche meine Persönlichkeit diskriminierende Parolen und letztenendes Einschränkungen muss ich mir noch bieten lassen?


----------



## FXK (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Endlich gäbe es doch mal eine möglichkeit das alle spieler sich sozusagen "vereinen".
Ich finde die Idee sehr gut.


----------



## CoDii84 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Danke PC-Games für diese Aktion, ich find die Klasse. Auch wenn ich nicht aus Bayern bin mach ich gern mit.


----------



## RamboIV (6. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Loki2643 am 06.09.2008 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich im Übrigen gut finde ist, dass so endlich mal Spieler und/oder Sympathisanten sich aktiv an Politik beteiligen.



Was ich aber im übrigen bedenklich finde, ist, dass gewisse Leute erst dann mal einen Blick auf Politik werfen, wenn sie Panik kriegen, Dead Space in DE vielleicht nicht kaufen zu können. Was sonst noch so und vielleicht Wichtigeres passiert - egal. Hauptsache Spiele.   

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass Hefte wie die PCG das ohnehin machen, um:

1) mal ohne Crysis-News Klicks zu generieren

2) zukünftig selbst noch über Spiele berichten zu können - sonst ist der Laden nämlich bald dicht, und alle lesen englische Seiten...  

Dass sie sich dabei aufn FDP-/Bild-Niveau herablassen, belegt die Verzweiflung deutlich.


----------



## Thunderfox35 (6. September 2008)

*AW:*

Das Team von Game-Universum.de ist der gleichen Meinung!

Auch wenn die Page noch nicht ganz fertig gestaltet ist, 

Hier unsere News: http://www.game-universum.de/news/Allgemein/Georg_Schmid:_Verbot_von_Killerspielen_dringend_notwendig_((f-))/


----------



## xesued (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

Da ich schon des öfteren gelesen habe, dass der Verbot von Spielen als nicht wichtig genug erachtet wird, um die Entscheidung gegen eine bestimmte Partei zu rechtfertigen, gebe ich mal meine Meinung dazu:

Klar gibt es wichtigeres als der Verbot von Spielen. Aber warum versteifen sich die Politiker immer wieder auf dieses Thema, wenn sie doch Sinnvolleres tun könnten, auch gerade beim Thema Jugendschutz? Übrigens haben schon viele Leute eine Partei gewählt, weil sie sich ein paar cent mehr Kilometerpauschale versprechen. 

Der Verbot von Konsum und Herstellung von Unterhaltungssoftware IST harter Tobak, der eine Reaktion von der Spielergemeinde unerläßlich macht. Diese Art der Zensur ist unverantwortlich. Wären es nicht Spiele, sondern zum Beispiel Bücher, die hier verboten werden sollten, gäbe es mit Sicherheit wesentlich mehr Widerstand.

Ich weiss, viele werden mich für verrückt halten, aber ich sehe in der allgemeinen politischen Entwicklung in der letzten Zeit eine gefährliche Bewegung hin zu einem Überwachungsstaat, der die Kontrolle auch über die letzten privaten Bereiche des Lebens ausüben will.
Ich brauche keinen Staat, der mir vorschreibt welche Art der Unterhaltung moralisch richtig oder falsch ist. Dennoch sind scheinbar einige Politiker der Meinung, dass genau dieses vonnöten wäre. Wie krank muss eine Gesellschaft sein, um so zu denken?


Danke an PC-Games für diese Protestaktion.
Sicher mögt ihr auch ganz eigennützige Motive für diesen Brief haben, aber notwendig war eine solche Aktion dennoch.


----------



## Master22 (7. September 2008)

*AW:*

sehe ich genauso wie xesued! 

gruß


----------



## cykopaz (8. September 2008)

*AW:*

Danke an "xesued"! Mein reden! Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Die zunehmende Zensur in unserem "Privatleben", sofern man noch davon sprechen kann, finde ich wirklich extremst beängstigend! Davon mal ganz abgesehen, das ich es für eine bodenlose frechheit halte, FPS-Gamer generell zu kriminalisieren, denn wo ist da eine Grenze zwischen "Killerspielen" und jugendfreien Shootern zu ziehen? Wie man virtuell tötet, oder ob man überhaupt als "Pixeltöter" fungieren darf? Außerdem sehe ich es mit meinen mittlerweile 31 Jahren (Bj.1977; was belegt, das es unter den FPS-Gamern nicht nur "vorpubertierende-Zocker-Kiddies" gibt...) zum verrecken nicht ein, mir von "überbezahlten-fettwanstigen-PseudoPolitikern im Vorruhestand" vorwerfen zu lassen, meine Art der Freizeitgestalltung wäre eben so verwerflich wie Vergewaltigung, Mißbrauch v. Schutzbefohlenen (sexuelller Natur), Nötigung etc.! Für wie behämmert halten die uns eigentlich, auf das man uns bevormunden muß, um uns vor Schaden zu bewahren??? Das jegliche Art von sog. Gewalt-verherrlichenden- und auch die sehr realitätsnahen Shooter/Kriegsspiele NICHT in die Hände von 0-17 Jährigen gehören sollte jeder aus Eigenverantwortung der Jugend gegenüber verstehen und vertreten, ich für meinen Teil bin allerdings ERWACHSEN!!! -KLAR???- Was mich allerdings innerlich zum schmunzeln bringt ist die Tatsache, das der Auftraggeber eines der weltweit bekanntesten FPS-Killerspiele sich bestimmt nicht durch Bayrische Politiker die Herstellung/Konsum ihres Produktes auferlegen läßt : Ihr habt sicher erraten wen ich meine,oder? Richtig, das U.S. Department of  Defense => America´s ArmyOnline <= ...und das Beste daran ist, da man diesen kostenlos runterladen kann, zieht kein Jugendschutz-ohneShop+ohne Verkäufer der auf das (18+)USK-Etikett auf der Spieleverpackung achtet und sich den Perso zeigen lassen müßte...HAHAHA !!! so genug gesabbel von meinereiner...+Have a nice Day...


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (8. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich WILL unbedingt auch hizufügen: cykopaz hat Recht. Wirklich. Jeder sollte sehen wieviele (positive) Meinungen hier geschrieben werden - zu diesem Thema.


----------



## cykopaz (8. September 2008)

*AW: zu Fluffybaerchen*



			
				Fluffybaerchen am 08.09.2008 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich WILL unbedingt auch hizufügen: cykopaz hat Recht. Wirklich. Jeder sollte sehen wieviele (positive) Meinungen hier geschrieben werden - zu diesem Thema.



    Danke Dir Fluffybaerchen,das du meine Meinung teilst°°greetz+lol


----------



## dirkie71 (9. September 2008)

*AW*

Auf ein Wort:
Grundsätzlich halte ich nichts von Verboten ABER...
Warum müssen in manchen Spielen Köpfe, Körperteile usw. nur so fliegen ?
Geilen sich daran so viele Leute auf ? Sind das Peverse ähnlich irgendwelchen Vergewaltigern, die ihrer "Neigung" nachkommen wollen ?
Das sollte man vielleicht mal überlegen...

Es gibt doch ganz klar einen Kompromiss:
Haltet die Gewalt im Rahmen und gut !

Nachtrag:
Man könnte dieses Thema ebenso mit Pornografischen Filmen vergleichen:
Es gibt gewisse Tabus, die in diesen Filmen nicht gebrochen werden. (Kinderpornografie)
Warum sollte das für Computerspiele nicht auch gelten ?


----------



## MikeC (9. September 2008)

*AW*

Genauso gut könnte man anführen, warum man Gewalt verharmlosen sollte.
Es ist doch nicht umsonst so, dass viele Jugendliche Krieg "cool" finden, weil nix weiteres passiert, außer das vielleicht ein bisschen Blut spritzt (wenn überhaupt, siehe Medal of Honor Allied Assault). Verharmlosung ist meines Erachtens viel schlimmer als "Verherrlichung" bzw. Darstellung.
Nimmt man sich z.B. den Film "Der Soldat James Ryan" vor. Kennt ihr jemanden, der bei der Anfangsszene nicht langsam in seinem Sofa zusammengesunken ist, weil ihn die Szenen schockiert haben? Und stellt euch jetzt vor, da wäre kein Blut im Spiel, keine Menschen die ertrinken, keine Menschen die von ihrem Gastank verbrannt werden, keine Menschen die ihren Arm verloren haben... hätte der Krieg dann noch einen Schrecken?

Und wenn ein SPIELER Egoshooter mit KINDERPORNOGRAFIE vergleicht, ist ihm wirklich auch nicht mehr zu helfen... Politikern kann man das ja noch irgendwo nachsehen in ihrer Unwissenheit und Effekthascherei...


----------



## Nodhead (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				dirkie71 am 09.09.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf ein Wort:
> Grundsätzlich halte ich nichts von Verboten ABER...
> Warum müssen in manchen Spielen Köpfe, Körperteile usw. nur so fliegen ?
> Geilen sich daran so viele Leute auf ? Sind das Peverse ähnlich irgendwelchen Vergewaltigern, die ihrer "Neigung" nachkommen wollen ?
> Das sollte man vielleicht mal überlegen...


Man kann in Spielen halt alles darstellen OHNE einen zu verletzen, darin liegt ja der Reiz, der Reiz des verbotenen und von der Gesellschaft öffentlich verachteten. Ich persönlich finde Spiele wie Manhunt usw. wo so einige Teile rollen, nicht schlimm oder verachtenswert, sie erzählen eine Story und ziehen dies konsequent durch. Schlimm wäre es, wenn das ganze als Sandkastenmodus spielbar wäre. Quasi 100 Leute spawnen und dann einmal quer durchrennen mit der Kettensäge. Es kommt halt auf den Kontext an, aber das ist für  viele nicht verständlich. Manche Menschen wollen vielleicht auch mal was anderes als das normale Leben, eine "was wäre wenn Simulation" sozusagen, ohne auch nur im Entferntesten daran zu denken soetwas nachzustellen.

BTT: Erstaunlich, selbst ne Website aus den USA greift das auf, bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass ein gewisses Wahrheitsverdrehendes Magazin nicht drauf aufmerksam wird.


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				dirkie71 am 09.09.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> Man könnte dieses Thema ebenso mit Pornografischen Filmen vergleichen:
> Es gibt gewisse Tabus, die in diesen Filmen nicht gebrochen werden. (Kinderpornografie)
> Warum sollte das für Computerspiele nicht auch gelten ?



Nein kann man nicht. Kinderpornografie ist schlicht und einfach verboten, da "bewiesener Maßen" ein Schaden für das betroffene Kind nacchhaltig entsteht. Dies ist jedoch bei Computerspielen nicht bewiesen, bzw. gibt es wiedersprüchliche Aussagen, die aber eher die Tendenz aufweisen, das Computerspiele und die dort herrschende Gewalt, keinen bleibenden Schaden bei Kindernm/ Jugendlichen hinterlassen. 
Und wie mein Vorredner schon sagte. Warum sollte man die Auswirkungen eines Krieges in Computerspielen, Bsp, entschärfen, in dem man solch realitätsnahe Sachen, wie abgetrennte Gliedmaßen etc rausschneidet?
Dies würde doch eher dazu führen, dass man Krieg in den Köpfen von Jugendlichen verharmlost, da nicht die unmittelbaren Folgen von Krieg, in der original Form, dargestellt werden, was doch dazu führt, dass man die Einstellung erhält, dass das alles nicht so schlimm ist, da ja niciht viel passiert.

Ich persönlich finde Verharmlosung auch schlimmer, als die Darstellung der Realität, so wie sie nun einmal ist. 

MfG


----------



## LowriderRoxx (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 09.09.2008 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Dies ist jedoch bei Computerspielen nicht bewiesen, bzw. gibt es wiedersprüchliche Aussagen, die aber eher die Tendenz aufweisen, das Computerspiele und die dort herrschende Gewalt, keinen bleibenden Schaden bei Kindernm/ Jugendlichen hinterlassen.


Wobei hier auch eine Differenzierung nötig ist. Zugang sollten Minderjährige zu Spielen mit entsprechende Gewaltdarstellung nicht haben, darüber besteht weitestgehend ein Konsens. Würden die Kontrollen halbwegs funktionieren, wäre der Umfang des vermeindlichen Problems zu gering, um daraus solch einen Hehl zu machen. 
Ein Herstellungs- und Vertriebsverbot betrifft jedoch auch Volljährige und darauf bezogen ist es irrelevant, ob es einen negativen Einfluss auf den Spieler ausübt. Es schadet keiner anderen Person und geht daher, wie beispielsweise der Konsum von Tabak und Alkohol, niemanden etwas an.


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: PC-Games-Aktion findet immer mehr Unterstützer*

erstaunlich, dass es viele us-amerikaner zu interessieren scheint, was in deutschland passiert, wie die vielen beiträge  hier  beweisen.  :-o


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				dirkie71 am 09.09.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf ein Wort:
> Warum müssen in manchen Spielen Köpfe, Körperteile usw. nur so fliegen ?


Warum denn nicht? Sollen wir ab jetzt nur noch verstümmelte Versionen von brutalen Spielen zu Gesicht bekommen wo aus sterbenden Menschen Geister werden und einfach verschwinden, nur um uns vor den Konsequenzen/Auswirkungen eines Krieges zu "schützen"?
Die Darstellung solcher Gewalt zieht seine Faszination aus dem erschreckenden Bildern, die sie präsentieren und nicht aus der Gewaltverherrlichung, denn viele Spiele, nicht alle, versuchen jene schrecklichen Bilder zu transportieren und den Gamer in vielen Fällen zum Nachdenken zu bewegen. Ist das moralisch vertretbar was ich tue? Heiligt der Zweck die Mittel? Ist Krieg schön? Ist Gewalt schön?
Wie gesagt, es gibt einige schlechte Beispiele, aber da muss man differenzieren und darin liegt die Schwierigkeit: Wenn jemand vorurteilsbedingt nur auf die brutalen Szenen eines Spiels schaut, ohne das Gesamtwerk mal unter die Lupe zu nehmen, hat kein Spiel dieser Gattung auch nur eine Chance, fair bewertet zu werden.



> Geilen sich daran so viele Leute auf ? Sind das Peverse ähnlich irgendwelchen Vergewaltigern, die ihrer "Neigung" nachkommen wollen ?


Nö. Einfach nur Menschen, die Spaß an brutalen Spielen haben. Klingt makaber, ist aber so. Ich liebe Hitman. Punkt. Ich kann mit dieser Art von Gewalt sehr gut umgehen, wovon jüngere Individuen im Normalfall die Finger lasse sollten, denn in jungen Jahren sollte man so gut es geht Kinder schützen.



> Es gibt doch ganz klar einen Kompromiss:
> Haltet die Gewalt im Rahmen und gut !


Nein. Ich hasse Zensur.


----------



## Jaramo (9. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RamboIV am 06.09.2008 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich aber im übrigen bedenklich finde, ist, dass gewisse Leute erst dann mal einen Blick auf Politik werfen, wenn sie Panik kriegen, Dead Space in DE vielleicht nicht kaufen zu können. Was sonst noch so und vielleicht Wichtigeres passiert - egal. Hauptsache Spiele.



Besser sie kommen dadurch zu einem gewissen Interesse an Poitik als gar nicht. Sobald man sich einmal mit Politik beschäftigt, kommt man nicht mehr davon los  Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich erst mit Politik beschäftigt, als ich ihm erzählt habe, dass die Grünen Kiffen legalisieren wollen. Jetzt ist er sogar aktiv beteiligt.


----------



## lunatic71 (9. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jaramo am 09.09.2008 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> RamboIV am 06.09.2008 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aktiv beteiligt ?
Woran, an der Politik oder am kiffen?


----------



## ING (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 09.09.2008 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> > Es gibt doch ganz klar einen Kompromiss:
> > Haltet die Gewalt im Rahmen und gut !
> 
> 
> Nein. Ich hasse Zensur.


ich glaub er meinte damit die spieleentwickler, wenn die nicht so übertriebene gewalteffekte einbauen würden würde es doch niemand mehr interessieren, sowohl politiker als auch die spieler. es gibt viele spiele die einfach komplett international auf eine übermäßige gewaltdarstellung verzichten. da beschwert sich dann keiner


----------



## Dr-Colossus (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

Ich hab jetzt n paar Comments hier gelesen von leuten die über den Sinn von übermäßiger Brutalität diskutieren. Mein Persönliches Beispiel und jetzt auch wieder bald aktuell: Die Fallout-Reihe...da möchte ich ungern auf fliegende Körperteile verzichten. Es gehört einfach zu Fallout dazu..wenn ich aus nächster Nähe mit ner Laser-Gatling auf nen Ghul draufhalt, dann is da hal tnunmal nix mehr übrig ^^
Bei Fallout ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht einfach nur Brutalität, inzwischen ist es Kult und gehört dort zur Atmosphäre dazu. 

just my two cents..


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 09.09.2008 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 09.09.2008 09:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Selbstverständlich. 


> Würden die Kontrollen halbwegs funktionieren, wäre der Umfang des vermeindlichen Problems zu gering, um daraus solch einen Hehl zu machen.


Ich glaube schon das die Kontrollen gut sind. Das Problem sind die illegalen Downloads. Und das ist ja das heuchlerische, da suggeriert wird, mit einem Verbot könne man das Problem beseitigen aber das stimmt nicht. Im Gegenteil. Man beseitigt nicht nur NICHT das Problem sondern man fördert zusätzlich noch ein Zweiteres:
Nämlich das illegale Runterladen von Software!!


> Ein Herstellungs- und Vertriebsverbot betrifft jedoch auch Volljährige und darauf bezogen ist es irrelevant, ob es einen negativen Einfluss auf den Spieler ausübt.


Es ist eben nicht irrelevant. Denn wenn bewiesener Maßen und die Tendenzen gehen klar in eine Richtung, keinen Schaden, besonders nicht nachhaltig, auf Jugendliche ausübt, wie fälschlicher Weise von den betreffenden Politikern immer wieder polemisch behauptet wird, kann man solch ein Spiel nicht verbieten, weil es keine Rahmenbedingungen dafür gibt.

Und ein Spiel ernsthaft, komplett, also auch für Erwachsene, zu verbieten geht mMn nur ,wenn es verfassungsfeindliche Inhalte darstellt oder vermittelt

Ich denke sowieso, dass, wie immer mal, heißer gekocht als gegessen wird und wenn die Wahlen erst einmal vorbei sind, wird dieses Thema auch von der Bildfläche verschwinden.
Es ist nur traurig mit anzusehen, wie dreist in der Öffentlichkeit Falschaussagen propagiert werden, nur um auf Stimmenfang, der Leichtgläubigen gehen zu können. 

Wie ist es denn erst bei Themen, mit denen sich vieleweniger gut auskennen???

MfG


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 09.09.2008 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Darstellung solcher Gewalt zieht seine Faszination aus dem erschreckenden Bildern, die sie präsentieren und nicht aus der Gewaltverherrlichung, denn viele Spiele, nicht alle, versuchen jene schrecklichen Bilder zu transportieren und den Gamer in vielen Fällen zum Nachdenken zu bewegen. Ist das moralisch vertretbar was ich tue? Heiligt der Zweck die Mittel? Ist Krieg schön? Ist Gewalt schön?



sei mir nicht bös`, aber das glaubst du ja wohl selber nicht.
durch das spielen von manhunt, hitman, gta und so ziemlich jedem anderen titel, wurde vermutlich noch kein mensch zum "nachdenken" über die gräuel in der welt angeregt.
genausowenig taugt ein wk2- shooter der vermittlung von historischen zusammenhängen. 

computerspiele sind in aller regel reine unterhaltung, nichts weiter.
sie wollen keine message transportieren, sondern wollen nur verkauft werden.

deswegen sind die argumentationen von treyarch, bzgl cod5, bspw nicht nur lächerlich, sondern geradezu heuchlerich.
die behaupten nämlich auch, dass sie den "krieg" nur so zeigen wollen, "wie er war". 
was meinst du, wie der nächste cod- teil aussieht, wenn sich cod 5 wegen übertriebener gewaltdarstellung nicht verkauft?


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 09.09.2008 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen sind die argumentationen von treyarch, bzgl cod5, bspw nicht nur lächerlich, sondern geradezu heuchlerich.
> die behaupten nämlich auch, dass sie den "krieg" nur so zeigen wollen, "wie er war".
> was meinst du, wie der nächste cod- teil aussieht, wenn sich cod 5 wegen übertriebener gewaltdarstellung nicht verkauft?



Vielleicht sollte man sich bei Kriegsspielen oder auch generell darauf einigen, dass auch nur die Sachen im Spiel zu sehen sind, die man auch der Medienberichterstattung und in Filmen, im Fernsehen und im Kino betrachten kann. 

MfG


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				ING am 09.09.2008 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 09.09.2008 10:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guter Punkt. Geb ich dir Recht - aber: Es sollte trotzdem jeder mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren dürfen, wieviel Gewalt er sich letzentendlich zumutet.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 09.09.2008 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 09.09.2008 10:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch, das glaube ich schon und nein, ich bin dir deswegen nicht böse   . Jeder nimmt Spiele anders war, das ist sein gutes Recht.
Wer redet denn hier von historischen Zusammenhängen in W2K-Shootern? Deine Argumentation lässt zu wünschen übrig   .

Edit: Wer redet denn von Greuel in der Welt? Es geht um Gewalt in Games!


----------



## LowriderRoxx (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 09.09.2008 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube schon das die Kontrollen gut sind. Das Problem sind die illegalen Downloads. Und das ist ja das heuchlerische, da suggeriert wird, mit einem Verbot könne man das Problem beseitigen aber das stimmt nicht. Im Gegenteil. Man beseitigt nicht nur NICHT das Problem sondern man fördert zusätzlich noch ein Zweiteres:
> Nämlich das illegale Runterladen von Software!!


Darauf baut teilweise das Problem der (non-existenten) Praktikabilität auf, welches ich hier nicht nochmal aufgegriffen hab, da ich es in einem der unzähligen Threads hierzu bereits erwähnt hab. Firesharing ist ein alternatives Geschäftsmodell, auch wenn es die meisten nicht wahrhaben wollen. Apple hat mit iTunes als Resultat von Napster/Audiogalaxy als eine der wenigen Firmen den Wettbewerb akzeptiert und daraus massive Profite gezogen. 
Hierauf bezogen bedeutet ein Verbot der klassischen Vertriebswege nur, dass für die "neuen" Vertriebswege keine Konkurrenz mehr existiert. Wenn dem noch eine Kriminalisierung inhand geht, wirds erst richtig schizophren. Aber sowas ist man heutzutage ja gewohnt ...



> Es ist eben nicht irrelevant. Denn wenn bewiesener Maßen und die Tendenzen gehen klar in eine Richtung, keinen Schaden, besonders nicht nachhaltig, auf Jugendliche ausübt, wie fälschlicher Weise von den betreffenden Politikern immer wieder polemisch behauptet wird, kann man solch ein Spiel nicht verbieten, weil es keine Rahmenbedingungen dafür gibt.


Für die Diskussion ist es nicht irrelevant, da stimmt ich zu. Bereits gegen die Annahme, dass es einen negativen Einfluss hätte, muss argumentiert werden und dazu bedarf es einer Unterscheidung, keine Frage. 

Meine Aussage war eher auf die generelle Problematik bezogen. Es sollte vollkommen irrelevant sein, da meiner Ansicht nach, unabhängig vom Ausgang der Betrachtung, keinerlei Konsequenzen in Form von Verboten getroffen werden dürften. Es ist eine Privatangelegenheit, die niemandem direkt schadet und daher die Entscheidung einzig dem Betroffenen obliegt. Es gibt keinen Grund, dass der Staat sich noch weiter in die Privatsphäre einmischt, als dies eh schon der Fall ist.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 09.09.2008 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir ab jetzt nur noch verstümmelte Versionen von brutalen Spielen zu Gesicht bekommen wo aus sterbenden Menschen Geister werden und einfach verschwinden, nur um uns vor den Konsequenzen/Auswirkungen eines Krieges zu "schützen"?



@Bonkic
Wenn du diese Passage in deiner Argumentation meintest, setz für "Krieg" einfach "Gewalttat" ein   . Mein Fehler


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 09.09.2008 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, das glaube ich schon (...).



bei aller liebe, aber das wird höchstens einer absoluten minderheit so gehen.
falls doch: meldet euch!



> Wer redet denn hier von historischen Zusammenhängen in W2K-Shootern? Deine Argumentation lässt zu wünschen übrig   .



nein, das lässt sie nicht.
du hast nur nicht verstanden, was ich damit sagen will.   
dieses argument ist in diesem kontext nämlich auch des öfteren mal zu hören und ebenso unsinnig. 



> Edit: Wer redet denn von Greuel in der Welt? Es geht um Gewalt in Games!



hä?
jetzt versteh _ich_ dich nicht.
du schriebst du selbst davon, dass spiele -angeblich- zum nachdenken über krieg etc. anregen.


----------



## Sprudelmax (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

Ich versteh eh nicht was die Leute so gegen die Gewalt in Spielen haben. Wenn ma mal schaut was im Fernsehen so zu sehen ist, ist das ja n Witz dagegen.Gestern hab ich zum Beisbiel so gegen zehn Uhr oder so was über ungeklärte Kriminalfälle gesehen, wo man unzensiert enthauptete Menschen gesehen hat. UM ZEHN! Und von richtigen Horrorfilmen will ich gar net erst anfangen. Aber da sagt niemand was weil des ja kein so aufsehenerregendes Thema is.


----------



## dirkie71 (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 09.09.2008 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich finde Verharmlosung auch schlimmer, als die Darstellung der Realität, so wie sie nun einmal ist.
> MfG



Ist Kinderpornografie nicht auch eine Realität, der wir uns LEIDER !!! stellen müssen ?

mir geht es um folgendes:
Ich mag auch keine Zensur o.ä. aber warum werden Spiele immer brutaler ? Reicht es nicht, den Gegner blutend umkippen zu sehen ? Ne da lassen wir doch lieber noch ein paar Gedärme rausfallen...ist doch so schön realistisch !

Vor langer Zeit habe ich auch mal Shooter gespielt aber seit diese so brutal geworden sind, distanziere ich mich doch ganz klar davon !

Man sollte wirklich Spiele, die so brutal sind, also über Maßen hinaus, wirklich verbieten !
Der Spielverband sollte sich wirklich mal fragen, warum muss das so sein ? Spiele sollten ja mal zum Kulturgut erhoben werden aber das wird wohl nichts !


----------



## Propagandhi (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

Also ehrlichgesagt find ich das'n Witz wie schnell sich das Volk bei so'nem "unwichtigen" - Mist wie PC-Spiele mobilisieren lässt... Versteht mich nich falsch, ich find die aktion echt Super, zock ja schliesslich auch. Aber wenn es um dinge geht wie Vorratsdatenspeicherung und BKA-OnlineDurchsuchung, interessiert es keine Sau. Deutsche Bürger streiten lieber um Ihre PC-Spiele als Ihre Rechte auf Freiheit und Informationelle Selbstbestimmung, armes Deutschland

btw.

www.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de 

greets
     der Propagandhi


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				dirkie71 am 09.09.2008 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 09.09.2008 09:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eben, das ist ein punkt, den ich schon x-mal hier angesprochen hatte, ausdiskutiert wurde er nie.
das hat auch nix damit zu tun, dass man kinderpornographie und computerspiele auf eine stufe stellen würde, wie ja immer wieder gerne behauptet wird.

es verdeutlicht nur, dass es -zumindest in den augen vieler- eben doch eine grenze in der medialen darstellung geben kann oder sogar muss.

anderes beispiel wäre der (damals) bekannte "



Spoiler



--


manager" (wer weiss was gemeint ist, verkneift sich bitte eine nennung im klartext). 
warum verbieten?
er basiert doch, zumindest irgendwo, auch nur auf wahren gegebenheiten...


----------



## Boesor (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 09.09.2008 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 09.09.2008 10:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Die Darstellung solcher Gewalt zieht seine Faszination aus dem erschreckenden Bildern, die sie präsentieren und nicht aus der Gewaltverherrlichung, denn viele Spiele, nicht alle, versuchen jene schrecklichen Bilder zu transportieren und den Gamer in vielen Fällen zum Nachdenken zu bewegen. Ist das moralisch vertretbar was ich tue? Heiligt der Zweck die Mittel? Ist Krieg schön? Ist Gewalt schön?



Um diesem durchaus hohen Anspruch zu genügen müssen das aber viel tiefsinnigere Games sein. Die Gewalt muss entsprechend reflektiert werden können.
Mag ja sein, dass es entsprechende Spiele gibt, mir fällt keines ein.

Die üblichen Spiele mit exzessiver Gewalt beinhalten keine vielschichtigen Charaktere, man sieht nicht die Konsequenz seiner Handlung (abgesehen von einer kurzen Sterbesequenz, dann gehts weiter durch das Level) In der Regel tötet man bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen Namenlose Massen.

Mag ja sein, dass dich das zum Nachdenken anregt, darauf konzipiert ist es bestimmt nicht und dementsprechend wenige werden auch drüber nachdenken.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 09.09.2008 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> hä?
> jetzt versteh _ich_ dich nicht.
> du schriebst du selbst davon, dass spiele -angeblich- zum nachdenken über krieg etc. anregen.


Um jetzt mal ein Schlusspunkt unter diese Quote-Wüste zu setzen: Du denkst das Gewalt-Spiele nur der Unterhaltung dienen und demzufolge keinen Anspruch auf exzessive Gewaltdarstellungen haben, oder wie?


----------



## dirkie71 (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boesor am 09.09.2008 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Regel tötet man bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen Namenlose Massen.
> 
> Mag ja sein, dass dich das zum Nachdenken anregt, darauf konzipiert ist es bestimmt nicht und dementsprechend wenige werden auch drüber nachdenken.



Es geht nicht darum, wen man da umlegt sondern wie. 
Umschießen - fällt um - blutet - tot.
Warum muss da noch gezeigt werden, wie halbe Gesichter wegfliegen usw. 
Manhunt 2 wurde eigentlich überall, in der Form verboten. Es geht einfach über die "moralische Schwelle" hinaus.

Ist das nicht ein Problem unserer heutigen Gesellschaft ? Man hinterfragt nicht kritisch - denkt über nichts mehr vernünftig nach ?
Hier sieht man ja nur "Man will mir was wegnehmen, das geht nicht". Warum und wieso stellt sich doch hier bei vielen nicht ! 
Das in gewisse Spiele übermäßige Brutalität hinein gehört, ist doch völliger Quatsch.
Früher hieß es mal Sex sells - heute ist es die Brutalität. Jeder will dann mal von dem "verbotenen" Kuchen naschen udn schon stimmen die Umsatzzahlen.

Spiele sollen unterhalten aber z.B. W2k Shooter spielen ja heufig reale Schlachten nach (Market Garden, D-Day usw.)
Hier kann man durchaus mal nachdenken, wie das damals so war.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 09.09.2008 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> eben, das ist ein punkt, den ich schon x-mal hier angesprochen hatte, ausdiskutiert wurde er nie.
> 
> es verdeutlicht nur, dass es -zumindest in den augen vieler- eben doch eine grenze in der medialen darstellung geben kann oder sogar muss.


Dann greife ich das mal auf. Ja, in den Augen vieler muss/soll es eine Grenze in der medialen Darstellung geben. Nein, ich teile diese Meinung nicht im geringsten Maße.

Wer vermag die Grenze festzulegen? Wer vermag zu beurteilen, was diesseits und was jenseits der Grenze ist?  Ich würde die Grenze anders legen als du und ein emphatischer Kirchgänger oder Barbara-Salesch-Zuschauer würde sie wiederum vollkommen anders legen. Einen Konsens zum Wohle aller Beteiligten kann es nicht geben, denn wirklich beteiligt ist nur derjenige, der Gebrauch des Produktes macht - und dann auch nur zum Zeitpunkt des Gebrauchs. Niemand anders ist betroffen, also hat auch niemand anders in dem Entscheidungsprozess ein Teilnahmerecht. 
Hier gibt es keine objektive Basis, um die Mündigkeit des Bürgers einzuschränken. Menschen mögen es übertrieben, abartig, verwerflich und unmoralisch finden, aber zum Glück leben wir noch in einer (pseudo-)freien Gesellschaft. Und solang keine stichhaltigen Beweise für die negativen Einflüsse von exzessiver Gewaltdarstellung auf andere Menschen vorliegt, ist der gesamte Vorgang nur ein weiteres Puzzlestück im Kontrolstaat. Selbst wenn solche unumstößlichen Beweise existieren würden, wäre es in meinen Augen noch immer kein Grund für ein Verbot oder ähnliches. Aber dort bewegen wir uns im Bereich unterschiedlicher Verständnisse von Freiheit und ich bin mir bewusst, dort ziemlich allein auf weiter Flur zu stehen.

Ich persönlich halte zum Beispiel die konstante Berieselung durch die Medien mit belanglosem Material für verwerflich und gefährlich, dennoch habe ich nicht das Recht, irgendjemandem den Konsum dessen einzuschränken. So muss es meiner Meinung nach sein und nicht anders.


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				dirkie71 am 09.09.2008 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 09.09.2008 09:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicherlich. Nur ist es allgemein akzeptiert, siehe Medienberichterstattung von Kriegen und Filme, einen bestimmten Realitätsgrad zuzulassne. Warum soll man mit zweierlei Maß messen? Die Darstellung bei Computerspielen soll beschnitten werden, weil man selber spielt und die im Fernsehen zu sehenden Bild gehen so durch, obwohl man auch aktiv sich diese anschaut? Wo ist bitte da die Logik?
Wenn generell Darstellung von Gewalt in Medien heruntergesetzt werden soll, so ist das eine ganz andere Diskussion. Hier wird jedoch wieder etwas herausgepickt und zu Unrecht, mit Hilfe von Falschaussagen, verunglimpft.

Sagen wir es mal so. Indizierung, ok, ab 18, ok. Aber Komplettverbot, also auch für Erwachsene?? Nein. Weil 1.) Bringt es nichts, da man die Spiele auch aus dem Ausland erwerben kann und zweitens wäre es eine Bevormundung gegenüber Erwachsener, was man zu tun und zu lassen hat, die dem Staat und Gesetzgeber, solange es nicht verfassungswiedrig und Grundgesetztreu ist, nicht zusteht.

Und bezüglich der Kinderpornografie steht glaube ich sogar etwas im Grundgesetz, was ja bei Spielen nicht der Fal ist, also kann man diese beiden Themen auch nicht miteinander gleichstellen.



> mir geht es um folgendes:
> Ich mag auch keine Zensur o.ä. aber warum werden Spiele immer brutaler ? Reicht es nicht, den Gegner blutend umkippen zu sehen ? Ne da lassen wir doch lieber noch ein paar Gedärme rausfallen...ist doch so schön realistisch !


 Aber bei 99% der Spiele kann man eben keine Gedärme rausfallen sehen. Bzw. ich kenne auch gar keins, außer doom glaube ich, wo das geht. Und solche Spiele kann man doch indizieren, das sollte volkommen ausreichen. Immerhin sieht man teilweise weniger, als in Horrorfilmen aus der Videothek, die schon ab 16 freigegeben sind. Da bin ich dann sogar schon teilweise schockiert, was man alles so als 16 Jähriger zu sehen bkommen kann.



> Vor langer Zeit habe ich auch mal Shooter gespielt aber seit diese so brutal geworden sind, distanziere ich mich doch ganz klar davon !


 Welche shooter sind Dir denn persönlich zu brutal?



> Man sollte wirklich Spiele, die so brutal sind, also über Maßen hinaus, wirklich verbieten !
> Der Spielverband sollte sich wirklich mal fragen, warum muss das so sein ? Spiele sollten ja mal zum Kulturgut erhoben werden aber das wird wohl nichts !



...also über Maßen hinaus??!  Was genau heißt das, was ist das Maß??

MfG


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 09.09.2008 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 09.09.2008 11:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das hab ich mit keinem wort geschrieben.
ich sage nur, dass ich deine behauptung ("spiele regen zum nachdenken an") für grundfalsch halte und dementsprechend auch kein argument für gewaltdarstellung sein kann.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boesor am 09.09.2008 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag ja sein, dass dich das zum Nachdenken anregt, darauf konzipiert ist es bestimmt nicht und dementsprechend wenige werden auch drüber nachdenken.


Den Punkt bezogen auf das "Nachdenken" halte ich eigentlich für absolut abwegig. Ich spiele seit 1997 Ego-Shooter, doch kein einziges Konzept regte auch nur im Ansatz zum Nachdenken an, oder demonstrierte die Schattenseiten von Krieg und Gewalt. Gegenteiliges zu behaupten, ist imho so ein verträumter Punkt, der quasi als letzte Möglichkeit genannt wird, um sich das virtuelle (oftmals eben brutale) Treiben irgendwie schönzureden.

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Wer hat bei Kingpin etwas empfunden? Ich habe die Gegner in Stücke geschlagen, in die Luft gesprengt und fand es als Teenie richtig toll. Ich dürfte mir das Spiel damals nicht kaufen, aber dank Freunden konnte ich es trotzdem spielen (bzw. dank deren Eltern, denen Jugendschutz egal war). Dann SoF. Wer bitte denkt bei diesem Spiel, dass es abschreckend oder erzieherisch wirken könnte? Das ist nicht mehr als ein Gewaltporno mit aufgesetzter Geschichte. "Hey, wetten dass ich der Spielfigur beide Beine abschießen kann, bevor der blutige Torso auf den Boden klatsch?". Im zweiten Teil lief es ähnlich ab. Man freute sich primär über die Möglichkeit, dass man Köpfe in mehreren Stufen zerschießen konnte, und Gegner im MG-Feuer zappelten, bis endlich die Bauchdecke platze, oder eine Extremität durch die Gegend flog. Wer dachte bei Quake 2 an die armen Strogg? Es ging darum, möglichst schnell mit möglichst lustigen Waffen möglichst viel Fleischsalat zu produzieren. Oder Shellshock'Nam. Der Werbefeldzug definierte das Spiel als "harten und geschichtlich akkuraten Shooter. In lustiger Runde haben wir aber Nutten und Zivilisten möglichst brutal vernichtet. Warum? Weil das Spiel die Möglichkeit gab, weil es "lustiger" war als die eigentliche (belanglose) Handlung. Oder Manhunt (was selbst mir dann eine Nummer zu krank war). "Geil, der erstickt ja richtig in der Plastiktüte...". 
Die ganzen WW2-Shooter leisten ebenfalls keine Aufklärungsarbeit, sondern vermitteln ein atmosphärisch dichtes und relativ unterhaltsames Bild des WW2. Zumindest bei mir kam da nicht einmal der Ansatz von Nachdenklichkeit auf. "Wow, mit einem MP40-Magazin 7 Krauts erschossen...".

Abschließend natürlich die lustigen Postal2-Momente auf LAN-Feiern. "Ey, guck mal! Ich habe die Puss* angezündet, und p*sse die nun trocken!", "Muhaha, man kann den Cops mit der Schaufel die Rübe abschlagen", "Wirf den Kuhkopf mal in die Gruppe von Mönchen rein!". 

Meine Meinung: Jeder der die gängigen Gore-Shooter mit "noblen" Aspekten wie Aufklärung, Abschreckung oder Erziehung in Verbindung bringt, der lügt sich vorzüglich etwas vor. Es sind eben oftmals inhaltlich lächerliche Gewaltpornos ohne Anspruch oder Handlungen, die dieses Treiben halbwegs rechtfertigen könnten. Rückblickend waren meine Jugenderfahrungen wohl nun auch ausschlaggebend dafür, dass mich Spiele wie GoW2, Far Cry 2 und Co nicht mehr interessieren - ich die gar im Detail für gestört halte. Das ist für mich keine Unterhaltung mehr, sondern eher eine akut makabere Freizeitbeschäftigung. BiA3 reiht sich aufgrund der neuen "Features" leider auch brav ein.

Also, bringt mir mal bitte ein nachvollziehbares Beispiel, wo ein (überaus brutaler) Shooter zum Nachdenken angeregt hat? Postal 2 zeigt sicherlich gesellschaftliche Probleme auf, doch nach dem ersten Zock und der Sichtung aller satirischen Spitzen, metzelt man sich dennoch durch die Gegend, weil das Spiel einfach nichts anderes mehr zu bieten hat. Max Payne könnte man noch andichten, dass Rache nicht gut ist, und man so keinen Seelenfrieden erhalten kann - dumm nur, dass Payne am Ende sinngemäß sagt, dass es eine gute Sache war, und er dem Himmel nun ein Stück näher ist.
Wo liegt in brutalen Titeln also eine Funktion? Eine sinnige Funktion?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

Jupp, das ist doch mal ehrlich gesagt. Unterschreibe ich so. Aber auch wenn man sich mal eingesteht, dass das oft Gewaltpornos sind, muss man die angesichts der restlichen Medienlandschaft jetzt wirklich nicht auf dem Populismus-Scheiterhaufen verbrennen. 

Aber die CSU disqualifiziert sich noch aus viel wichtigeren Gründen, aber darum gehts hier jetzt ja nicht. Hauptsache 50 minus X.


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 09.09.2008 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> es verdeutlicht nur, dass es -zumindest in den augen vieler- eben doch eine grenze in der medialen darstellung geben kann oder sogar muss.


Und da hast du ja auch wirklich Recht!

Aber wo liegt diese Grenze?
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Computerspiele im besonderen Maße zu Unrecht behandelt werden, wenn ich mir im Vergleich dazu Horrorfilme aus der Videothek angucke, die teilweise sehr brutal und menschenverachtend sind und tzd. schon ab einer Freigabe von 16 Jahren zu haben sind. Oder die Bilder die man täglich im Fernsehen sieht, wo verstümmelte oder verbrannte Leichen präsentiert werden, wo dann noch schön rangezoomt wird, damit man alles deutlich sehen kann.

So wie ich Dich verstanden habe, geht es Dir darum, was allgemein an Gewaltdarstellung in den Medien zumutbar ist. Diese Diskussion finde ich auch richtig und sollte eben nicht nur auf der Ebene Computerspiele geführt werden, darum geht es mit.

MfG


----------



## dirkie71 (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 09.09.2008 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ...also über Maßen hinaus??!  Was genau heißt das, was ist das Maß??
> 
> MfG



Gerade ein aktuelles Beispiel:
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,659257/Bildergalerie/Frisch_aus_Seattle_Exklusive_Screenshots_zum_Zombie-Shooter_Left_4_Dead/

Wer geilt sich an so etwas nur auf ?
Ich finde das pervers und einfach nur krank !


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 09.09.2008 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: ...


Da hast du recht. Das sind alles die schlechtesten Beispiele und auch in der Überzahl gegenüber meinetwegen Fallout 3, welches brutal ist, jedoch aber ne coole Story erzählt, die mitunter zum Nachdenken anregt, oder bin ich jetzt total mit meiner Meinung alleine? Ich zocke F3 in jedem Fall wegen der Story und nicht wegen Splatter!


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				dirkie71 am 09.09.2008 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer geilt sich an so etwas nur auf ?
> Ich finde das pervers und einfach nur krank !



Es geht hier nicht ums aufgeilen, mir geht keiner ab wenn ich sowas sehe. Ich grusel mich nur einfach gerne und das in einer fiktiven Horrorathmosphäre.
Alle Leute die Beispielweise gerne Zombiefilme gucken und es mögen durch dunkle, gruselige Gassen zu laufen, bis einem der Schauer über den Rücken läuft, werden solche Spiele gerne spielen.

Nicht zu vergessen. es handelt sich dabei um Zombies. Wenn das die Grenze der Gewaltdarstellung darstellt, kannst du in Videotheken 2/3 der Horro-/ und Thrillerrabteilung dicht machen. 
Willst du das?
Ich nicht! Ich bin bekennder Horrorfan und stehe trotzdem mit beiden Beinen im Leben.

MfG


----------



## crackajack (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 09.09.2008 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Computerspiele im besonderen Maße zu Unrecht behandelt werden, wenn ich mir im Vergleich dazu Horrorfilme aus der Videothek angucke, die teilweise sehr brutal und menschenverachtend sind


Wie geht es eig. Anthony Hopkins seit seiner Rolle als Hannibal Lecter?
Frisst der privat auch Menschen, immerhin hat er das im Film auch gespielt und dürfte davon ja bleibende Schäden davongetragen haben..... und dann auch noch mit dem Oscar geadelt.... tzzz

Sind Schauspieler mit so einer Charakterwahl auch etwas das in unserer Gesellschaft nicht geduldet werden darf?

Wieviele Menschen haben eig. schon mal in Filmen Nazis gespielt?

Sicher ist passives Filmschauen was anderes, aber nur weil Spieler allerhand am Bildschirm aktiv mitgestalten, das nicht unbedingt jedermanns Sache ist, könnte man sie ja wenigstens gleich behandeln wie Schauspeiler, die auch allerhand spielen, das nicht unbedingt in real erlaubt wäre.


----------



## Boesor (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 09.09.2008 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 09.09.2008 11:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will dir das nicht absprechen, aber was genau regt dich z.B. an F3 zum Nachdenken an, bzw worüber denkst du dann nach?


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				crackajack am 09.09.2008 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher ist passives Filmschauen was anderes, aber nur weil Spieler allerhand am Bildschirm aktiv mitgestalten, das nicht unbedingt jedermanns Sache ist, könnte man sie ja wenigstens gleich behandeln wie Schauspeiler, die auch allerhand spielen, das nicht unbedingt in real erlaubt wäre.



Meiner Meinung nach gibt es kein passives Film schauen. Jeder entscheidet selber und aktiv, ob er sich einen Film anschaut oder nicht. Ob er dabei nun eine Szene sieht oder sie selber spielt, macht da mMn keinen Unterschied mehr.

MfG


----------



## dirkie71 (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				crackajack am 09.09.2008 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Wie geht es eig. Anthony Hopkins seit seiner Rolle als Hannibal Lecter?
> Frisst der privat auch Menschen, immerhin hat er das im Film auch gespielt und dürfte davon ja bleibende Schäden davongetragen haben..... und dann auch noch mit dem Oscar geadelt.... tzzz



Hier hast du doch ein Pardebeispiel, dass es auch ohne Brutalität geht.
Der Film lebt von der Spannung!
In Computerspieln wäre so etwas auch möglich aber Brutalität verkauft sich halt besser und man braucht sein Hirn nicht mit einer anspruchsvollen Story zu quälen...


----------



## Boesor (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 09.09.2008 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es kein passives Film schauen. Jeder entscheidet selber und aktiv, ob er sich einen Film anschaut oder nicht. Ob er dabei nun eine Szene sieht oder sie selber spielt, macht da mMn keinen Unterschied mehr.
> 
> MfG



Hmmm ja, im Spiel bin ich aber aktiv, d.h. ich entscheide, ich "mache".
Im Film fehlt diese Aktivität völlig


----------



## Tr3x (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

tja ich finde es gut das pcgames die aktion "wir wählen keine spielekiller" ausführt.
vor kurzem hab ich an die csu einen link zu einer sehr guten seite geschickt

http://www.stigma-videospiele.de/

ich finde, diese seite könnte die csu ganz schön ins schwitzen bringen


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 09.09.2008 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wo liegt diese Grenze?



weiss ich nicht.
es geht doch nur darum, dass alleine mit der anerkennung dieser tatsache (sic!), jeglicher argumentation von wegen "ich bin erwachsen, ich lass mir gar nix verbieten" oder dem immer wiederkehrenden "zensur!"- geschrei der boden entzogen wird.



> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Computerspiele im besonderen Maße zu Unrecht behandelt werden, wenn ich mir im Vergleich dazu Horrorfilme aus der Videothek angucke, die teilweise sehr brutal und menschenverachtend sind und tzd. schon ab einer Freigabe von 16 Jahren zu haben sind.



zunächst mal, sehe ich sehr wohl einen unterschied zwischen dem rein passiven konsum und dem (inter-) aktiven "mitmachen".
ansonsten ist es natürlich so, dass computerspiele momentan weiter oben auf der "hetz-" agenda stehen, eben weil sie für viele noch etwas neues und unbekanntes darstellt.

wer allerdings behauptet, dass nur computerpsiele beschnitten würden oder in der diskussion stünden, der hat keine ahnung.


> So wie ich Dich verstanden habe, geht es Dir darum, was allgemein an Gewaltdarstellung in den Medien zumutbar ist. Diese Diskussion finde ich auch richtig und sollte eben nicht nur auf der Ebene Computerspiele geführt werden, darum geht es mit.



selbstredend sollte sich die diskussion nicht nur auf computerspiele beschränken. 
ich bin sogar, jemand sprach es an, durchaus dafür auch mal -wenn auch auf anderer ebene- über das (nach-) mittagsprogramm diverser privatsender zu diskutieren.
aber das sollte hier jetzt nicht unser thema sein.


----------



## hawkytonk (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

Die Problematik der Zum-nachdenken-anregenden-Spiele ist, wie häufig, dass die Entwickler/Publisher keinen unnötigen Risiken eingehen wollen. Zum einen ist es mit der Innovation immer so eine Sache, weil das Konzept oder die Umsetzung dessen dann doch nicht dem entspricht, was die Leute haben wollen - oder es kaufen ganz die Leute einfach zu wenig, zum anderen ist ein Spiel, was zum nachdenken anregt, vielleicht auch gar nicht erwünscht. 

Um das einmal zu verdeutlichen: Man stelle sich z.B. einen Ego-Shooter vor (mit Kriegsszenario), in dem eine der Aufgaben lautet, man soll doch, nachdem man ein Dorf  vor feindlichen Einheiten gerettet hat, dieses dem Erdboden (samt Einwohnern) gleich machen, nur weil diese irgend etwas gesehen haben, dass sie nicht sollten. --Man kommt also in einen Gewissenskonflickt: Soll man die Mission durchführen oder nicht?  -Vielleicht lässt einem das Spiel aber keine andere Wahl. 
-->Bei entsprechend realistischer Umsetzung könnte dem, der ein Gewissen hat, nun ganz mulmig werden. Nur, welcher Entwickler/Publisher wird ein Spiel veröffentlichen wolen, bei dem seinen Probanden vom Zocken übel wird. 

Das ist natürlich nur ein (etwas extremes) Beispiel, aber wer wird sich trauen, als Moralapostel oder so aufzutreten, wenn es doch viel einfacher und sicherer geht, Käuferwünsche zu befriedigen - also nur Unterhaltung, null Anspruch.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				dirkie71 am 09.09.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 09.09.2008 12:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieser subtile Psycho-Terror der von Hannibal ausgeht, kann mitunter verstörender sein als Splatterszenen in Horrofilmen...


----------



## Boesor (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				hawkytonk am 09.09.2008 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Problematik der Zum-nachdenken-anregenden-Spiele ist, wie häufig, dass die Entwickler/Publisher keinen unnötigen Risiken eingehen wollen. Zum einen ist es mit der Innovation immer so eine Sache, weil das Konzept oder die Umsetzung dessen dann doch nicht dem entspricht, was die Leute haben wollen - oder es kaufen ganz die Leute einfach zu wenig, zum anderen ist ein Spiel, was zum nachdenken anregt, vielleicht auch gar nicht erwünscht.
> 
> Um das einmal zu verdeutlichen: Man stelle sich z.B. einen Ego-Shooter vor (mit Kriegsszenario), in dem eine der Aufgaben lautet, man soll doch, nachdem man ein Dorf  vor feindlichen Einheiten gerettet hat, dieses dem Erdboden (samt Einwohnern) gleich machen, nur weil diese irgend etwas gesehen haben, dass sie nicht sollten. --Man kommt also in einen Gewissenskonflickt: Soll man die Mission durchführen oder nicht?  -Vielleicht lässt einem das Spiel aber keine andere Wahl.
> -->Bei entsprechend realistischer Umsetzung könnte dem, der ein Gewissen hat, nun ganz mulmig werden. Nur, welcher Entwickler/Publisher wird ein Spiel veröffentlichen wolen, bei dem seinen Probanden vom Zocken übel wird.
> ...



Das ist es eben.
Spiele sind (bislang) erstmal nur dazu da, zu unterhalten und Spaß zu machen.
Vielleicht wird daraus irgendwann mehr, aber eine Vielschichtigkeit wie Filmen, bei denen Werke wie "Der Soldat James Ryan" (nur die erste Filmhälfte!) mit Sicherheit nicht Spaß machen sollen, ist noch lange nicht erreicht.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boneshakerbaby am 09.09.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp, das ist doch mal ehrlich gesagt. Unterschreibe ich so. Aber auch wenn man sich mal eingesteht, dass das oft Gewaltpornos sind, muss man die angesichts der restlichen Medienlandschaft jetzt wirklich nicht auf dem Populismus-Scheiterhaufen verbrennen.


Wobei ich anmerken möchte, dass die "restliche Medienlandschaft" oftmals einen differenzierten Blickwinkel vorweisen kann. Gewalt in den Nachrichten (zerfetzte Kinder, blutende Soldaten, ertrunkene Menschen) wirkt tatsächlich abschreckend. Während ich bei Postal 2 über die 30 getöteten US-Marines noch lache, empfinde ich es eher als nachdenklich und verstörend, wenn tatsächlich echte Soldaten / Menschen / Zivilisten umgekommen sind. Das Treiben kann ich nicht mit einem "ey, voll in den Kopf Alda!" umschreiben. Was wieder zur Frage führt, warum man virtuelle und brutale Inhalte lustig findet, obwohl sie eigentlich menschliche Perversionen spielerisch zum Zweck der Unterhaltung umwandeln. In passiven Filmen gibt es natürlich einen anderen Blickwinkel. Collateral z.B. ist stellenweise auch brutal und kaltblütig. Ein Profikiller tötet. Nur ist es eben passiv, und der Gegenpart im Film macht klar, dass dieses Handeln krank, abartig und nicht tolerierbar ist. Das Moralsystem funktioniert. Filme wie Rambo 4 sind für mich trotz Passivität schon eine Nummer zu krank. Ich halte solche extremen Darstellungen für gänzlich übertrieben. Die mögen vll. abschreckend wirken, mich widerten sich einfach nur an - ich muss nicht sehen, wie man Kinderleichen auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrennt, man den Eltern Körperteilen mit der Machete abhackt und Rambo mit einem Jagdbogen flüchtende Soldaten "effektvoll cool" erschießt. Sicherlich hat also auch die restliche Medienlandschaft Probleme, aber diese kommen imho bezüglich der Unbedachtheit nicht an die virtuellen Gegenstücke ran. Am Ende gibt die Interaktivität den Ausschlag. Man übt tatsächlich eine Handlung aus, auch wenn diese nur virtuell ist, und es keinen echten Schaden gibt. Nur wie oben geschrieben: Warum macht etwas virtuell Spaß, obwohl es die schlimmsten Inhalte des menschlichen Siechtums effektvoll und brachial behandelt?


> Aber wo liegt diese Grenze?


Die sollte im Idealfall jeder für sich selbst ziehen, aber gerade bei interaktiven Inhalten scheint dies schwer zu funktionieren. Weshalb wohl Teile der Politik auch intervenieren wollen. Zwischen Passivität und Interaktivität liegen bezogen auf den psychologischen Blickwinkel Welten. Etwas, was zumindest die Hirnforschung relativ eindeutig klarstellen konnte. Es geht hier um die direkte Wirkung (das, was direkt beim Konsum im Hirn passiert), NICHT um die Langzeitwirkung und evtl. psychische Folgen beim Konsumenten.

Regards, eX!


----------



## crackajack (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				dirkie71 am 09.09.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier hast du doch ein Pardebeispiel, dass es auch ohne Brutalität geht.


Echt?
Nur weil sich Lecter wortgewand und bedächtigt gab?

Vor allem in Hannibal wurde in ordentlichen Detailaufnahmen was gelöffelt das ich nicht unbedingt hätte sehen müssen und auch ohne Bilder extremst brutal gefunden hätte, wenn man es nicht gezeigt hätte.

Die Figur Hannibal ist ja ähnlich, wenn nicht noch viel mehr, Kult wie Freddie oder Jason- eben weil er nicht nur bei Horrorfans Beachtung fand. Anthony als erwachsener Schauspieler darf innerhalb des Films eben machen was für die Geschichte eben sein muss. Warum darf der Spieler nicht ähnliches machen, obwohl seine Rolle nicht sooo viel anderes verlangt?
Sicher ist Filmstory auch was anderes wie Spielstory, auch weil die Perspektive für die letztendlich zu unterhaltenden Person eine andere ist, aber im Endeffekt ist auch so ein subtil, aber doch brutales Werk wie Hannibal bloss Unterhaltung wie auch z.B. Condemned.


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				dirkie71 am 09.09.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> In Computerspieln wäre so etwas auch möglich aber Brutalität verkauft sich halt besser und man braucht sein Hirn nicht mit einer anspruchsvollen Story zu quälen...



persönlicher kommentar (soll keinen einfluss auf die allgemeine diskussion haben). 
in einem teil gibt es eine szene in der ein opfer sein eigenes hirn verspeist.
ich persönlich fand das schlicht widerwärtig und asozial.
wer denkt sich so einen -mit verlaub- scheiss aus?


----------



## hawkytonk (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 09.09.2008 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> dirkie71 am 09.09.2008 12:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man könnte auch fragen: Wer denk sich so einen sadistischen Mist aus. wie in Saw z.B. (-Meine Meinung.)? Antwort: Leute, die ihren kreativen, sadistischen Zügen freinen Lauf lassen, um das zu ereichen, was die Publisher wollen - Probanden schocken, um zu unterhalten. Und da die Schmerzgrenze der Leute immer tiefer wird, oder zumindest kommt es einem so vor, werden auch die 'Produkte', die schocken sollen, immer brutaler.


----------



## hawkytonk (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

Wenn es um Unterhaltung ist den Anbietern (fast?) alles Recht. Man denke hierbei nur einmal an unser allseits beliebtes Fersehprogramm.


----------



## Doppel-H (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				dirkie71 am 09.09.2008 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 09.09.2008 09:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich wollte ich in diesem Thread nicht auch noch was zu dem Thema posten, aber Deine Bemerkungen nötigen mich jetzt doch dazu.
In einem Satz sagst du, du magst keine Zensur - und im nächsten schreibst du: "...sollte man wirklich verbieten..."
Ich hoffe du merkst worauf ich hinaus will.  
...und daß du (wie ein Politiker) ALLE Shooter über einen Kamm scherst indem du sagst, das diese so brutal geworden sind, daß du dich von allen Shootern distanzieren mußt, zeigt mir auch, daß du wohl gerne verallgemeinerst...
Ich bin mittlerweile über 40 und spiele Shooter seit es sie gibt, trotzdem wirst du bei mir keine Weltkriegsshooter im Regal finden, weil ich persönlich halt lieber irgendwelche Aliens oder Monster virtuell töte.
Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich im wirklichen Leben ein absoluter Pazifist.
Aber ich betrachte Spiele nunmal als eine Kunstform und sage einfach: Jedem was ihm gefällt - über Geschmack läßt sich nunmal streiten.
Und auf deine Frage in deinem Post auf der fünften Seite, warum Köpfe rollen müssen nun noch eine nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Antwort:
Weil man Highlander nunmal nur auf diese Weise töten kann!   
Oder würdest du jetzt sagen der Film Highlander gehört auch verboten?
Es reicht doch wohl eindeutig, daß soetwas erst "ab 18" eingestuft ist und gut.
Wie bereits erwähnt:
Ich habe ein persönliches Problem mit Weltkriegs-Shootern - lasse diese dann aber halt einfach links liegen und käme niemals auf die Idee nach einem Verbot zu schreien oder gleich alle Shooter in eine Schublade zu stecken.
Verbote sind so oder so keine Problemlösung...
Würden sich alle Menschen einfach nur an die "alten" zehn Gebote halten, bräuchte es eh keinerlei andere Gesetzte.
Und nein, ich bin kein gläubiger Christ und Kirchengänger sondern einfach nur vernünftig.
So, an dieser Stelle werde ich mich nun aber mal selbst bremsen, bevor das hier jetzt noch ausartet!   
Ich hoffe einfach, daß meine Worte vielleicht den ein oder anderen zum Nachdenken anregen werden, das Verbote in keinem Fall irgendwelche Probleme lösen können.
Gruß und Schluß
Doppel-H


----------



## Shallile (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

Ich finde es gut, dass endlich auch mal etwas unternommen wird, das über das sich beschweren in Foren hinausgeht und sich direkt an die Politik wendet.

Was die Zensur von Videospielen angeht, bin ich grundsätzlich gegen jegliche Art von Zensur. Denn im Gegensatz zum Fernsehen geht dem Konsum von Videospielen ein bewusster Entscheid voraus. Bevor ich anfangen kann zu spielen, muss ich mir das Produkt ja erst mal kaufen und werde mich deshalb wohl auch zuerst darüber informieren. Ist mir ein Spiel zu brutal oder zu aufreizend, kaufe ich es mir auch nicht.

Dass es Händler gibt, die Spiele für Erwachsenen an Minderjährige verkaufen und Minderjährige auch sonst Spiele zocken, die nicht für sie geeignet sind, streite ich keineswegs ab. Doch dasselbe Problem gibt es auch mit dem Alkohol und dort schreit auch kein Hahn danach, den Alkohol zu verbieten.


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 09.09.2008 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> dirkie71 am 09.09.2008 12:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Beispiel zeigt zu mindesten gut auf, wie unterschiedlich  die Geschmacks -/ Gewaltgrenze bei jedem persönlich angelegt ist.

Um auf dein oberen Post sprechen zu kommen



> wer allerdings behauptet, dass nur computerpsiele beschnitten würden oder in der diskussion stünden, der hat keine ahnung.


Ich hoffe das ist nicht falsch angekommen. Mir ging es nur darum das das Maß zur Anwenung von Zensur zu einseitig auf die Computerspiele, jedenfalls Momentan, öffentlich gelegt wird.
Wenn es generell um den Gewaltgrad in Medien geht, dann muss man das Problem auch generell und nicht einseitig behandeln, darauf wollte ich hinaus.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boesor am 09.09.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 09.09.2008 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber in gewisser Weise findet ja auch eine Beführwortung zum Inhalt eines Films statt, wenn ich ihn mir angucke. Bei Spielen gestalte ich eine Szene selber im gewissen Umfang und handel aktiv und bin auch mit dem Handeln einverstanden, sonst würde ich ja so nicht handeln. In einem Film sehe ich zwar einer festgelegten Handlung zu, erklkäre mich jedoch inhaltlich mit der Handlung einverstanden, wenn ich den Film bei kritischen Szenen weitergucke. Denn wenn nicht könnte ich mich auch "aktiv" dafür entscheiden, den Film auszumachen, wenn er eine bestimmte Grenze überschreitet.

MfG


----------



## Boesor (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 09.09.2008 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber in gewisser Weise findet ja auch eine Beführwortung zum Inhalt eines Films statt, wenn ich ihn mir angucke. Bei Spielen gestalte ich eine Szene selber im gewissen Umfang und handel aktiv und bin auch mit dem Handeln einverstanden, sonst würde ich ja so nicht handeln. In einem Film sehe ich zwar einer festgelegten Handlung zu, erklkäre mich jedoch inhaltlich mit der Handlung einverstanden, wenn ich den Film bei kritischen Szenen weitergucke. Denn wenn nicht könnte ich mich auch "aktiv" dafür entscheiden, den Film auszumachen, wenn er eine bestimmte Grenze überschreitet.
> 
> MfG



Nein, die findet eben nicht zwangsläufig statt, denn Filme sind mehr als nur unterhaltende Spaßmacher wie Computerspiele.
Schau dir mal "Der Untergang" an, der dient sicher nicht der Unterhaltung und ich befürworte durch das Anschauen auch keine Handlung der Protagonisten.


----------



## oceano (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



> Und da die Schmerzgrenze der Leute immer tiefer wird, oder zumindest kommt es einem so vor, werden auch die 'Produkte', die schocken sollen, immer brutaler.



Hm, vor ca. 2000 Jahren sind die Menschen in den Zirkus gerannt, um zu sehen wie Christen von Löwen zerfleischt werden. Keine Special-Effects, kein doppelter Boden, keine Schauspieler. Alles mit echtem, richtigem, roten Blut. Und alles in Surround-Sound natürlich!

Die Menschheit gibts heute immernoch und ist teilweise sogar zivilisierter geworden. Und zwar so zivilisiert, dass man schon den Untergang des Abendlandes befürchtet, wenn man an einer Flüssigkristall-Zelle eine elektrische Spannung so anlegt, dass sie sich rot färbt.


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 09.09.2008 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber in gewisser Weise findet ja auch eine Beführwortung zum Inhalt eines Films statt, wenn ich ihn mir angucke. Bei Spielen gestalte ich eine Szene selber im gewissen Umfang und handel aktiv und bin auch mit dem Handeln einverstanden, sonst würde ich ja so nicht handeln. In einem Film sehe ich zwar einer festgelegten Handlung zu, erklkäre mich jedoch inhaltlich mit der Handlung einverstanden, wenn ich den Film bei kritischen Szenen weitergucke. Denn wenn nicht könnte ich mich auch "aktiv" dafür entscheiden, den Film auszumachen, wenn er eine bestimmte Grenze überschreitet.



das stimmt zwar alles, trotzdem offenbart das geschriebene doch einen gedanklichen fehler:

in einem film (oder jedem anderen passiv zu konsumierenden medium) bin NIEMALS _ich_ es der -völlig unabhängig vom gewaltgrad- (natürlich virtuelle) gewalt (oder sonstwas) ausübt. 
bei einem spiel hingegen schon.
dh, selbst wenn ich den gewaltgrad (etc.) eines filmes abstossend finden sollte, so bin ich doch nicht "verantwortlich" für das geschehen auf dem bildschirm oder der leinwand und muss es schon gar nicht "befürworten". 
das ist bei einem spiel anders. 

zur verdeutlichung:
nachrichten beinhalten -darüberhinaus reale- gewalt- richtig. 
empfinde ich das uu als abstossend/ abschreckend/ widerlich? ja!
kann das _zu viel_ für kinder sein? ebenfalls ja.
trotzdem ist der fundamentale unterschied doch, dass nicht ich als  zuseher in die wege geleitet habe, dass kinder in afrika verhungern/ zivilisten im irak zerfetzt werden/ seerobben abgeschlachtet werden.
(jetzt soll mich bitte keiner darauf hinweisen, dass ich auch im spiel nichts von alledem "wirklich" tue, das gleiche gilt nämlich natürlich auch für filme.
mir gehts hier nur um den unterschied passiv/ (inter-) aktiv.    ) 

deswegen sollte man auch tunlichst zwischen der darstellung in einer zwischensequenz unterschieden und dem eigentlichen, vom spieler zu beeinflussenden, spielgeschehen.


----------



## Doppel-H (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				oceano am 09.09.2008 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> > Und da die Schmerzgrenze der Leute immer tiefer wird, oder zumindest kommt es einem so vor, werden auch die 'Produkte', die schocken sollen, immer brutaler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut geiler Kommentar - und so wahr! Hab' echt laut lachen müssen!


----------



## Jaramo (9. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				lunatic71 am 09.09.2008 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaramo am 09.09.2008 10:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kiffen aufgegeben, aber dennoch aktiv in der Politik beteiligt. Erwachsen sein ist langweilig, hehe...


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Doppel-H am 09.09.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 09.09.2008 14:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nö, ziemlich ungeil und dabei noch total unwahr.
mit dem argument kann ich nämlich auch kinderpornographie, nazipropaganda und alle anderen möglichen abartigkeiten rechtfertigen.
(was -wiederum sei es erwähnt- keineswegs heissen soll, dass ich irgendwas davon auf eine stufe stellen würde)


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boesor am 09.09.2008 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 09.09.2008 14:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, hast ja Recht. Das Informations und Unterhaltungsspektrum ist breiter, als bei Computerspielen üblich.   

MfG


----------



## oceano (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 09.09.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Doppel-H am 09.09.2008 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre da jetzt noch ein Argument drin, wärs besser rübergekommen...... "ist so", "kann ich" ist ziemlich mager


----------



## cykopaz (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

Kind geschlagen und verbrannt=4Jahre Haft?! Ein Paar aus BAYERN hat seinen 7JÄHRIGEN Sohn längere Zeit massiv erniedrigt, geschlagen und mit Zigaretten verbrannt. In der Schule wurde man auf d.massiven Missbrauch aufmerksam, alarmierte die Behörden. Jetzt stehen Mutter(27) und ihr Freund(2 vor Gericht. Sie haben gestanden, nachdem ihnen die vors.Richterin eindringlich ins Gewissen geredet hatte. Der Freund ist wegen gefährl.Körperverletzung,Freiheits-beraubung und Nötigung angeklagt. Die Mutter steht vor Gericht, weil sie ihr Kind nicht ge- schützt, sondern selbst misshandelt hat.
!!!Dem Geständnis ging eine Absprache zwischen Gericht, Staatsanwaltschaft und Verteidigung voraus. >>>Hier wurde vereinbart, dass die Angeklagten mit einem *maximalen Strafmaß von vier Jahren Haft* zu rechnen haben!!!!!! Mehr ist das Martyrium des 7jährigen offenbar nicht wert!!..... der Staatsanwaltschaft zufolge wurde der Junge mehrfach in eine Abstellkammer gesperrt, „wo er auch über Nacht bleiben musste“, >ohne Essen und Trinken< Selbst als das Kind gefleht habe: “Ich hab’ Hunger, ich hab’ Hunger, kannst Du mir bitte etwas zu essen geben?“, habe es in der Kammer bleiben müssen. Der Freund d. Mutter fühlte sich offenbar durch den Jungen gestört. Zum Zeitpunkt der Misshandlungen war die Mutter erneut schwanger.Auch die Pflegemutter, die sich nun um den misshandelten Jungen kümmert, trat vor Gericht auf. Sie erzählte, dass der Junge habe einen enormen Hass auf seine leibliche Mutter entwickelt.Er hasse Sie mehr als ihren Partner. „Er ist der Meinung, Sie hätte ihn beschützen müssen.“Der heute Achtjährige leidet unter Platzangst, reagiert Lärm empfindlich und hat Defizite in der Schule. „Die Brandverletzungen sieht man heute noch“... =>ANGESICHTS SOLCHER NEWS AUS EUREM BUNDESLAND,STELLT SICH MIR DIE FRAGE-HABT IHR NICHTS BESSERES MIT >UNSEREN<STEUER-GELDERN ZU TUN? BEKÄMPFT DOCH LIEBER MAL DEN ALKOHOLISMUS IN BAYERN, ALK=KILLS/GAMES=NOT...better think about that,if U can!  Ave Colonia!


----------



## Doppel-H (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

@cykopaz:
Solche Fälle gibt es aber nicht nur in Bayern!
...und es gehört auch nicht so ganz zum Thema...
Ich möchte dazu nur kurz aus einem Stück der Band Slime zitieren:
"Ich glaube eher an die Unschuld einer Hure, als an die Gerechtigkeit der deutschen Justiz!"

@Bonkic: Mir scheint, du hast nicht so recht verstanden, was oceano damit sagen wollte...


----------



## Boesor (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				cykopaz am 09.09.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> text



1. Schrei hier nicht so rum, wir verstehen dich auch so.
2. Vielleicht könntest du dein problem etwas deutlicher schildern. Gibt es wichtigere und weniger wichtige Probleme und resultiert daraus, dass man sich um das eine problem erst kümmern sollte, wenn das andere gelöst ist?
3. Was willst du uns mit diesem Beispiel sagen? Soweit ich weiß sind diese Taten bereits verboten (wie ja auch die verurteilung zeigt)


----------



## cykopaz (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				cykopaz am 09.09.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Kind geschlagen und verbrannt=4Jahre Haft?!.....=>ANGESICHTS SOLCHER NEWS AUS EUREM BUNDESLAND,STELLT SICH MIR DIE FRAGE-HABT IHR NICHTS BESSERES MIT >UNSEREN<STEUERGELDERN ZU TUN? BEKÄMPFT DOCH LIEBER MAL DEN ALKOHOLISMUS IN BAYERN, ALK=KILLS/GAMES=NOT...better think about that,if U can!  Ave Colonia!



>>>Add zu meinem text: bei sowas, hört für mich aller spaß auf!!! deshalb sollte jmd.erwägen mich mit solchen in einen pott zu werfen/geschweige denn mit denen in einem Atemzug zu nennen - DICKE FETTE ANZEIGE !!! - Hab mal einen Anwalt befragt -sagt hätte vor Gericht Bestand...soviel dazu. - ENDE -


----------



## Boesor (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				cykopaz am 09.09.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> cykopaz am 09.09.2008 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein lieber Freund, Drohungen dieser Art sind hier aber ganz und gar nicht gerne gesehen.
Wenn du in deinen Disputen schon einen Anwalt zu rate ziehst bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das hier für dich das richtige Forum ist.


----------



## Doppel-H (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

@Boesor:
Ich schätze, cykopaz meint die bayrischen Politiker...


----------



## Boesor (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Doppel-H am 09.09.2008 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> @Boesor:
> Ich schätze, cykopaz meint die bayrischen Politiker...



Ahso, könnte auch sein, bei etwas unstrukturierten Gedanken komme ich manchmal nicht mit.
Konnte ich mir wahrscheinlich deshalb schon nicht vorstellen, weil ihm kaum ein ernstzunehmender Anwalt dies im Bezug auf Aussagen von Politikern gesagt haben wird.
Zumal diese Ankündigung hier im Forum ja eh sinnlos ist, da Beckstein & Co kaum hier reinschauen werden uns jetzt denken "huch, der cyklopaz verklagt uns, denn er wird in jedem Fall recht bekommen"

Naja, man kann in die menschen nicht reinschauen, vielleicht klärt er mich ja noch auf, was das Gelaber mit dem Anwalt bedeuten sollte.


----------



## Doppel-H (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

@Boesor:
Nicht alle Anwälte sind ernst zu nehmen - siehe Jack Thompson & GTA ^^


----------



## cykopaz (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boesor am 09.09.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> cykopaz am 09.09.2008 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh-entschuldige bitte mein feiner Herr-ABER bei sowas krieg ich das kotzen und einen direkten Kackreiz!!! Nur >>>4<<< lächerliche jährchen für die seele eines Kindes?Die Bayrischen Verantwortlichen sollten mal eher überlegen welche Auswirkungen das auf ein ungestörtes Verhältnis/Empfinden zu Recht und Unrecht bei Kindern + vermeintl.Quälern,ein so dermaßen lächerliches Strafmaß noch vor einer Vorverhandlung, die evtl. forensische Beweise erbracht,und somit MILDERNDE Zu/Geständnisse unnötig gemacht hätten, zu zusichern!!! Schon mal dabei über die Vorbild-funktion nachgedacht...? ich hoffe auch DU hast verstanden WIESO mir das wichtig war ... Danke aus Köln u. Bavaria Alaaf!!!


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Doppel-H am 09.09.2008 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bonkic: Mir scheint, du hast nicht so recht verstanden, was oceano damit sagen wollte...




tja, dann hast du offensichtlich einen falschen eindruck.


----------



## Boesor (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				cykopaz am 09.09.2008 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe auch DU hast verstanden WIESO mir das wichtig war ... Danke aus Köln u. Bavaria Alaaf!!!



Das ist JA schön, ABER das IST hier eigentlich NICHT das THEMA, leider MUSS ich hier aufhören, DA meine AUGEN durch deine BEITRÄGE zu sehr BELASTET werden, eine NORMALE Verwendung der GROSSSchreibung wäre wirklich SEHR wünschenswert!


----------



## Doppel-H (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

@cykopaz:
Bleib mal ruhig - auch in Köln ist nicht alles eitel Sonnenschein...
Ich habe ca. 20 Jahre in Köln gelebt und auch von Kölner Richtern jede Menge Urteile mitbekommen, bei denen man nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann...
Lies mal Zeitungen wie die Stadt Revue - falls es die noch gibt.


----------



## cykopaz (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Doppel-H am 09.09.2008 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> @Boesor:
> Nicht alle Anwälte sind ernst zu nehmen - siehe Jack Thompson & GTA ^^


P.S.:  lese er mal was innerhalb einiger PC-nachrichten zum Thema Politiker angezeigt wg.Beleidigung etc....dann wüßtest du auch,daß das schon längst einer vor mir gemacht hat....
ERGO- SABBEL DEN VOLL -KLAR ! Danke allen anderen mít funktionierendem Hirn & have a nice day....


----------



## Boesor (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				cykopaz am 09.09.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Doppel-H am 09.09.2008 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und? Wieviele Politiker wurden diesbezüglich schon verurteilt?


----------



## Doppel-H (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

@cykopaz:
Du schreist ja schon wieder! ^^
...und davon abgesehen mußt du jetzt nicht auch noch anfangen Leute (in dem Fall mich) zu beleidigen...
Gruß nach Köln

P.S.: Wird wohl bald Zeit, daß hier ein Moderator ein wenig aufräumt, damit die Geschichte wieder "Back to topic" kommt...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boesor am 09.09.2008 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 09.09.2008 12:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, hab ich übersehen   

Na zum Beispiel die Trostlosigkeit der Welt nach so einer Katastrophe, wie sie sich in Fallout 1-3 ereignet hat. Die ganzen Menschen die verstrahlt und ohne Hoffnung in einer total zerstörten Welt  vor sich hin vegetieren. Naja ist vielleicht die einzige Spielreihe, die trotz eklatanter Gewaltdarstellung  in Sachen "nachdenklicher" Atmosphäre punkten kann.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

Darf man eigentlich auch die hier gesammelten Bilder verlinken wenn man ne eigene Webseite hat? Alles im Rahmen der Aktion natürlich!


----------



## PeterHantsche (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				oceano am 09.09.2008 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> > Und da die Schmerzgrenze der Leute immer tiefer wird, oder zumindest kommt es einem so vor, werden auch die 'Produkte', die schocken sollen, immer brutaler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde deine Argumentation zwar etwas schwarz-weiß-malerisch, aber im Grunde zeigt sie auf was gewalthaltige Spiele sind:

Nämlich die Arenen der Neuzeit.

Ich konstatiere ganz frech, dass es zum Wesen des Menschen gehört, gewaltätig zu sein, respektive sich an Gewalt zu ergötzen. Die Geschichte belegt das zur genüge. 
Das tolle an Computerspielen - und damit ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung - ist, dass der Mensch so diesem Instinkt nachkommen kann ohne jemandem damit zu schaden. Erst wenn die Aggression an sich dem Menschen fremd wird, werden Gewalthaltige Medien verschwinden... Diese Menschen sind meines Erachtens nach sicher nicht mehr mit den heutigen genetisch kompatibel...

Was mich viel mehr nervt, ist die Doppelmoral hinter all dem: Warum werden zum Beispiel eSport-Recken (die Counterstrike spielen) verteufelt und Boxer wie Helden gefeiert? Mir will einfach nicht klar werden, wie man echte Gewalt (inkl. Blut) gutheißen kann, aber mit virtueller ein Problem hat...

Grüße
El Moi


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				PeterHantsche am 09.09.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 09.09.2008 14:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessante Sichtweise. Das wäre ein Grund für den Bedarf an solchen Spielen


> Was mich viel mehr nervt, ist die Doppelmoral hinter all dem: Warum werden zum Beispiel eSport-Recken (die Counterstrike spielen) verteufelt und Boxer wie Helden gefeiert? Mir will einfach nicht klar werden, wie man echte Gewalt (inkl. Blut) gutheißen kann, aber mit virtueller ein Problem hat...
> 
> Grüße
> El Moi



Genau das Stört mich auch am meisten, diese unglaubliche Doppelmoral mit der die Computerspiele, im Vergleich zu anderen Gewalthandlung -wie von Dir das Boxen als Bespiel aufgeführt, angegangen werden.

MfG


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



> Hm, vor ca. 2000 Jahren sind die Menschen in den Zirkus gerannt, um zu sehen wie Christen von Löwen zerfleischt werden. Keine Special-Effects, kein doppelter Boden, keine Schauspieler. Alles mit echtem, richtigem, roten Blut. Und alles in Surround-Sound natürlich!




Es gibt ja den alten Spruch von Ottfried Fischer, der mal meinte: Wenn im Münchner Olympiastadion heute wieder Gladiatoren gegen Löwen kämpfen würden, wäre das Ding ausverkauft.

Was sonst treibt Menschen zu einem Boxkampf mit Wladimir + Vitali? Der "Sport"? Ne, die Zuschauer zahlen dafür, dass der Gegner ordentlich "auf die Fresse kriegt"; die ARD-/ZDF-Kommentatoren sind immer ganz enttäuscht, wenn es einen Sieg nach Punkten gibt.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Titato (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

Endlich ergreift jemand die Initiative und vertretet uns Spieler in der Öffentlichkeit gegen diskriminierung der Gamer. Finds langsam auch unerträglich, was sich diese "Politiker" da ausmalen. Hoffentlich wird diese Aktion nicht untergehen sondern weiter publiziert!


----------



## TheChicky (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 09.09.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> > Hm, vor ca. 2000 Jahren sind die Menschen in den Zirkus gerannt, um zu sehen wie Christen von Löwen zerfleischt werden. Keine Special-Effects, kein doppelter Boden, keine Schauspieler. Alles mit echtem, richtigem, roten Blut. Und alles in Surround-Sound natürlich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Doppelmoral im Vergleich zu anderen Medien ist natürlich offensichtlich, die Kritik dazu berechtigt. Dies kann aber keine Entschuldigung dafür sein, dass die Spieler derartig auf Gewalt, möglichst viel und möglichst realistische Gewalt, in Computerspielen erpicht sind, dass sie alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen, davor nicht "geschützt" zu werden.

Denn einerseits für Frieden, Toleranz und Verständigung in der Welt einzutreten und gleichzeitig Tag für Tag viele Stunden vorm PC immer echter wirkende virtuelle Leute abzuknallen und es auch noch spaßig zu finden, wenn man die Körperteile einzeln abschießen kann - jawohl, das ist genauso eine Doppelmoral und scheinheilig.

Mfg, TheChicky


----------



## Boesor (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 09.09.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sonst treibt Menschen zu einem Boxkampf mit Wladimir + Vitali? Der "Sport"? Ne, die Zuschauer zahlen dafür, dass der Gegner ordentlich "auf die Fresse kriegt"; die ARD-/ZDF-Kommentatoren sind immer ganz enttäuscht, wenn es einen Sieg nach Punkten gibt.
> 
> Petra
> PC Games



Das erscheint mir aber eine mehr als platte Analyse zu sein.
Beim Boxen sind die Kommentatoren nicht pauschal enttäuscht, wenn es keinen KO gibt, sondern nur, wenn der Sieg nach Punkten rein gar nichts mit Boxen zu tun hatte.
Bestes Beispiel dafür ist eigentlich die gesamte Karriere von Henry Maske.

Boxen nur auf den Faktor Gewalt zu reduzieren mag zwar für einige Zuschauer gelten, aber bestimmt nicht so pauschal wie hier beschrieben.
Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die das als Sport mit taktik und Technik sehen.

Ich hoffe doch sehr, die pauschale Verurteilung anderer Freizeitaktivitäten ist nicht die neue Strategie der PCG in dieser erbärmlichen Killerspieledebatte.
Auf andere zeigen, um vom eigenen Problem abzulenken.

Das wäre dann allerdings der nächste Tiefpunkt.
Frei nach Rudi Völler: Der tiefste Tiefpunkt.


----------



## PeterHantsche (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boesor am 09.09.2008 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Petra_Froehlich am 09.09.2008 17:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es geht bei diesem Vergleich (der ja ursprünglich auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist) nicht darum auf andere zu zeigen und zu sagen: "Die sind schlimmer." Sondern darum, zu zeigen, dass hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.
Denn Spiele mit gewaltgeprägtem Inhalt haben auch eine taktische und eine Skillkomponente.

Ich bin übrigens überzeugter Kampfsportler (Karate) und weis sehr wohl, dass diese Sportarten (Boxen also auch) aus mehr als nur Gewalt bestehen. Genau diesen Fakt erkennen die Killerspielgegner dieser (unserer ! )Freizeitbeschäftigung aber  ab. 
Wichtig ist mir der Fakt, dass alle Menschen Aggressionen haben (tut mir leid zu pauschalisieren, aber wer das leugnet ist ein Lügner) und sowohl Videospiele als auch Kampfsport, eine zivilisierte Art darstellen jene abzubauen ohne das jemand tatsächlich zu Schaden kommt. Ich konstatiere (nur für mich persönlich), dass ich ohne diese beiden Ventile im Alltag sicher schon mal ausgerastet wäre. Was ich so noch nie bin. *Killerspiele sei dank.*

Ansonsten siehe mein vorheriger Post.

El Moi


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



> Ich hoffe doch sehr, die pauschale Verurteilung anderer Freizeitaktivitäten ist nicht die neue Strategie der PCG in dieser erbärmlichen Killerspieledebatte. Auf andere zeigen, um vom eigenen Problem abzulenken.



Ich guck mir gerne Boxkämpfe an (aber halt nur die "wichtigen"); prinzipiell fragt man sich natürlich schon, was die Menschen an Filmen wie SAW oder Fight Club oder Kill Bill oder Rambo oder vielen Shootern so sehr fasziniert, dass sie auf UNGESCHNITTENEM Material bestehen (wenn es nicht gerade die Logik betrifft).

Unabhängig davon, dass ich dafür keine tolle Erklärung habe jenseits von der puren Lust an Adrenalin, Action, Alltags-Abwechslung und Spektakel (vgl. Gaffer bei Unfällen auf der Autobahn), ist es m. W. keine Aufgabe von Politikern, darüber zu richten.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Boesor (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				PeterHantsche am 09.09.2008 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig ist mir der Fakt, dass alle Menschen Aggressionen haben (tut mir leid zu pauschalisieren, aber wer das leugnet ist ein Lügner) und sowohl Videospiele als auch Kampfsport, eine zivilisierte Art darstellen jene abzubauen ohne das jemand tatsächlich zu Schaden kommt. Ich konstatiere (nur für mich persönlich), dass ich ohne diese beiden Ventile im Alltag sicher schon mal ausgerastet wäre. Was ich so noch nie bin. *Killerspiele sei dank.*
> 
> Ansonsten siehe mein vorheriger Post.
> 
> El Moi



Tja, genau da liegt wohl das problem. Du sagst "Killerspiele" bauen deine Aggressionen ab, nicht wenige sind der Ansicht (oder können sich vorstellen), dass gerade Killerspiele diese möglicherweise verstärken und man positive Effekte wie den Aggressionsabbau nur mit einer "normalen" Persönlichkeit erlebt.
Das würde zwar kein Verbot für Erwachsene rechtfertigen, aber doch zumindest gewisse Bedenken erklären und diese sollte man nicht einfach beiseite wischen


----------



## PeterHantsche (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boesor am 09.09.2008 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> PeterHantsche am 09.09.2008 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deiner Logik folgend ist das doch aber auch auf jeden Karate-Verein, Paintball- oder Boxclub anwendbar. Schon weil man da noch viel aktiver und vorallem *realer* Gewalt ausübt.
Füher haben sich die Menschen halt an Gladiatorenspielen und Hinrichtungen ergötzt um ihrem Alltag zu entfliehen und ihren eigenen Aggressionen luft zu machen. Die haben deswegen aber auch nicht selbst gemeuchelt im Anschluss. Der moderne Zirkus Maximus genannt Computerspiele kostet wenigstens keine echten Leben... 


El Moi


----------



## TheChicky (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				PeterHantsche am 09.09.2008 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konstatiere (nur für mich persönlich), dass ich ohne diese beiden Ventile im Alltag sicher schon mal ausgerastet wäre. Was ich so noch nie bin. *Killerspiele sei dank.*
> 
> Ansonsten siehe mein vorheriger Post.
> 
> El Moi



Ohne dir Nahe treten zu wollen: Wenn du ein "Ventil" brauchst um nicht auszurasten, wäre es wohl besser, du suchst dir Hilfe bei einem Psychiater.

Die alte "Wir brauchen ein Ventil"-Leier ist nichts weiter als eine feige, fadenscheinige Ausrede. Was kommt als nächstes? Kinderschändersimulitationen für Pädophile? Diese Leute brauchen auch ein Ventil! Eine HomosexSim für Priester? Auch die brauchen doch ein Ventil! Ein RentnerschlägerShooter als Ventil für gewaltbereite Immigrantenkinder?

Purer Blödsinn. Der Zweck heiligt nicht die Mittel. Was solcherlei Menschen brauchen ist kein Ventil um ihre zutiefst amoralischen bzw perversen Wünsche auszuleben, sondern eher eine gute Erziehung, einen anständigen Charakter, ein gefestigtes Wertesystem, die richtigen Freunde, richtige Vorbilder usw.

Mal lieber um sowas schauen als um "Killerspiele"-Ventile. Wer sowas braucht hat in meinen Augen in seinem Leben bereits einiges falsch gemacht. Und durchs virtuelle Leute abknallen wird das auch nicht besser...

Mfg


----------



## PeterHantsche (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				TheChicky am 09.09.2008 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> PeterHantsche am 09.09.2008 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeder Mensch lebt seine Aggressionen irgendwo aus. Das zu leugnen halte ich für "fadenscheinig". Manche tun es im Boxverein, manche in Killerspielen, manche beim Streetball, manche beim Skaten. All das sind Wege die dafür in Ordnung sind. Weil sie niemandem schaden.
Andere machen ihrer Wut luft indem sie Rentner verprügeln, sich nach Fussballspielen mit anderen Fans dreschen, indem sie ihre Kollegen mobben, mit Steinen auf die Polizei werfen oder in 30er-Zonen 150 fahren...
Das diese Varianten wiederrum inakzeptabel sind da sind wir uns einig, nehme ich an?

Das unterscheidet für mich den gesunden Menschen von einem "gestörten". Nicht die Tatsache ob er ein Ventil benötigt, sondern welches er wählt... Ich betone es einfach noch mal: Aggression liegt in der Natur des Menschen. Wie wir damit umgehen macht uns zu dem was wir sind...

Ich seh die Lücke in meiner Argumentation nicht, tut mir ehrlich leid...

El Moi


----------



## DeVan90 (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit Shootern Aggressivität abbauen kann. Wenn doch, nur unbewusst. Wer zockt den bitteschön gezielt Shooter um seine Aggressionen abzubauen, das klingt für micht doch etwas unglaubwürdig  
Ich spiels liebend gern, weil ich anderen zeigen möchte, dass ich besser bin.


----------



## PeterHantsche (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DeVan90 am 09.09.2008 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit Shootern Aggressivität abbauen kann. Wenn doch, nur unbewusst. Wer zockt den bitteschön gezielt Shooter um seine Aggressionen abzubauen, das klingt für micht doch etwas unglaubwürdig
> Ich spiels liebend gern, weil ich anderen zeigen möchte, dass ich besser bin.



Das geht meines Erachtens nach Hand in Hand. Ohne überschüssige Aggressionen hättest du wahrscheinlich nicht den Drang dich mit anderen zu messen. Denn beim "besser sein als andere" geht es ja auch primär um eine Konfrontation, in der man eben den besseren ermittelt...


----------



## Boesor (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				PeterHantsche am 09.09.2008 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Deiner Logik folgend ist das doch aber auch auf jeden Karate-Verein, Paintball- oder Boxclub anwendbar. Schon weil man da noch viel aktiver und vorallem *realer* Gewalt ausübt.



Nicht ganz. Meine Logik lässt sich nur auf die Boxclubs oder Karatezentren anwenden, bei denen dir auch gleichzeitig erklärt (oder gar eingehämmert) wird, Gewalt sei cool und folgenlos.
Ein Umstand, der bei "gespielter" Gewalt am PC sehr viel häufiger der Falls ein dürfte.


----------



## anjuna80 (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				PeterHantsche am 09.09.2008 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> DeVan90 am 09.09.2008 19:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@PeterHantsche

Ich kenne genug Leute die keinen Sport machen, keine Computerspiele spielen und auch sonst keinen Adrenalin-Kick benötigen- und sind die friedlichsten Menschen der Welt.
Du redest eher von Leuten die unausgelastet sind und nicht wissen wohin mit ihrer Energie...die aber nicht auf Agression beruhen muss.
Und bei einer Konfrontation, sei es beim Sport oder bei Shootern, gehts eher um Ehrgeiz besser zu sein. Der Hauptantrieb ist sicher nicht die Agression.
Agression ist sicher nicht in jedem verankert wie du behauptest. Klar wird jeder Mensch mal wütend, aber das sollte man unter Kontrolle haben, denn genauso schnell wie sie kommen vergehen agressive Gefühle auch wieder.


----------



## PeterHantsche (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boesor am 09.09.2008 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> PeterHantsche am 09.09.2008 19:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir zum Teil recht geben. Aber genau diese Fähigkeit zu erkennen das Gewalt *nur im* Spiel folgenlos ist, würde dir doch als erwachsenen Menschen mittels eines Verbotes aberkannt.
Beim Training  wiederrum fällt eigentlich sehr schnell auf, dass Gewalt keines Falls ohne Resultat bleibt. Dieser Umstand hat bei uns immer die "Idioten" nach ein/zwei Wochen im Verein von allein ausgesiebt...


----------



## PeterHantsche (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				anjuna80 am 09.09.2008 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> PeterHantsche am 09.09.2008 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist denn dann die Triebfeder der Menschheit? Wie haben wir früher überlebt? Haben wir die wilden Tiere überredet uns nicht zu fressen?

Ich hätte wahrscheinlich noch mehr Beispiele anbringen sollen um zu verdeutlichen was ich meine: Auch jemand der unermüdlich eine 9m x 2m Schiefertafel mit Kreide vollschreibt, bis er endlich diesen Satz von *insert Mathematikername here* bewiesen oder wiederlegt hat, baut überschüssige Energie ab. Ob man die jetzt "Aggression" nennt ist glaube ich eine Frage persönlicher Vorliebe. Fakt ist: Sie ist da und muss irgendwo hin. Und das wohin macht den vernünftigen gesellschaftskompatiblen Menschen aus.

Grüße
El Moi


----------



## DeVan90 (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				PeterHantsche am 09.09.2008 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 09.09.2008 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selbst wenn es so wäre, bleibt die Frage wie " effektiv " Videospiele Aggressionen abbauen können  10 h CS = einmal ein Buch durchs Zimmer schmeisen ?


----------



## PeterHantsche (9. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DeVan90 am 09.09.2008 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn es so wäre, bleibt die Frage wie " effektiv " Videospiele Aggressionen abbauen können  10 h CS = einmal ein Buch durchs Zimmer schmeisen ?



 Ja das gälte es dann noch zu evaluieren...


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 09.09.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sonst treibt Menschen zu einem Boxkampf mit Wladimir + Vitali? Der "Sport"? Ne, die Zuschauer zahlen dafür, dass der Gegner ordentlich "auf die Fresse kriegt"; die ARD-/ZDF-Kommentatoren sind immer ganz enttäuscht, wenn es einen Sieg nach Punkten gibt.



genau- und _fussball_ schauen wir nur wegen der fouls und etwaiger tätlichkeiten und die _formel 1_ nur wegen der unfälle und.....ich denke es ist klar, was ich meine.   

bei allem respekt, das mag vielleicht für diejenigen gelten, die sich nicht wirklich für den jeweiligen sport interessieren und den -allgemein gesprochen- sensationsgeilen pöbel, aber garantiert nicht für die richtigen "fans".


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				PeterHantsche am 09.09.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konstatiere ganz frech, dass es zum Wesen des Menschen gehört, gewaltätig zu sein, respektive sich an Gewalt zu ergötzen.



*könnte* sein.
auch wenn es vermutlich mehr als genügend beispiele gibt, für die das so nicht gilt.



> Das tolle an Computerspielen - und damit ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung - ist, dass der Mensch so diesem Instinkt nachkommen kann ohne jemandem damit zu schaden.



dann ist es also demnach so, dass gerade jugendgewalt mit aufkommen der visuellen und noch mehr der digitalen interaktiven medien, exorbitant abgenommen haben müsste, verstehe ich das richtig? 
müsste ja so sein, da viele ihr -angebliches- grundbedürfnis gewalt auf diese weise befriedigen können sollten.

seltsamerweise stimmt das aber nicht.
genaugenommen ist sogar eher das gegenteil der fall, wie die kriminalstatistiken in deutschland nahelegen.

das bedeutet natürlich ebensowenig, dass (beschränken wir uns auf unser gebiet) gewaltspiele nun den -von teilen der politik behaupteten- effekt hätten.



> Was mich viel mehr nervt, ist die Doppelmoral hinter all dem: Warum werden zum Beispiel eSport-Recken (die Counterstrike spielen) verteufelt und Boxer wie Helden gefeiert? Mir will einfach nicht klar werden, wie man echte Gewalt (inkl. Blut) gutheißen kann, aber mit virtueller ein Problem hat...



du redest hier von "man".
wer ist denn "man"?
die paar medien, die einen (ehemals) milchschnitte verspeisenden ukrainer als dt. boxhoffnung anpreisen und damit millionen deutsche vor den bildschirm befördern?
ich für meinen teil, der keine ahnung vom boxen hat, schaue mir den kram aber eben nicht an, da ein boxkampf für mich eben wirklich nur ein "auf-die-fresse-hauen-ist".

dennoch stimme ich dir zu, dass hier eine doppelmoral vorherrscht, aber wieso und weshalb sollte das unsere bewertung von gewaltspielen beeinflussen? 
(der punkt wurde aber schon von _boesor_ angesprochen.)



> Denn Spiele mit gewaltgeprägtem Inhalt haben auch eine taktische und eine Skillkomponente.



klar, die gibt es.
aber wofür oder -gegen ist das denn jetzt ein argument?
sollte ein spiel, dass dieser komponenten entbehrt, dann verboten werden, oder wie soll ich das verstehen? 



> Genau diesen Fakt erkennen die Killerspielgegner dieser (unserer ! )Freizeitbeschäftigung aber ab.



stimmt, an der stelle gibt es sicher mängel in der aufklärung bzw am vorhandensein derselben.
ob man dem aber mit einer "spielekiller"-kampagne vorschub leisten kann, sei mal dahingestellt....



> Wichtig ist mir der Fakt, dass alle Menschen Aggressionen haben (tut mir leid zu pauschalisieren, aber wer das leugnet ist ein Lügner)



klasse argumention: "wer was anderes behauptet als ich, der lügt."
dass es dazu auch durchaus andere meinung gibt, die vertreten werden, kehrst du mal eben so unter den teppich.   



> Ich seh die Lücke in meiner Argumentation nicht, tut mir ehrlich leid...



auch eine vollkommen absurde argumentationskette kann durchaus in sich geschlossen sein.


----------



## PeterHantsche (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 10.09.2008 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> PeterHantsche am 09.09.2008 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry da ich in dem ganzen Quote-Wust nicht mehr durchgesehen hab, schrieb ich einfach kursiv unter deine Statements.


Grüße
El Moi


----------



## oceano (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



> dann ist es also demnach so, dass gerade jugendgewalt mit aufkommen der visuellen und noch mehr der digitalen interaktiven medien, exorbitant abgenommen haben müsste, verstehe ich das richtig?
> müsste ja so sein, da viele ihr -angebliches- grundbedürfnis gewalt auf diese weise befriedigen können sollten.
> 
> seltsamerweise stimmt das aber nicht.
> genaugenommen ist sogar eher das gegenteil der fall, wie die kriminalstatistiken in deutschland nahelegen.



Hm ja, das liegt auch bestimmt nicht an der vorherrschenden Perspektivlosigkeit in Sachen Job/Ausbildung bei Jugendlichen. Auch die Tatsache, dass Straftaten in sozialen Brennpunkten häufiger sind als anderswo scheint nebensächlich. Und das obwohl die Kinder in Hamburg-Marienthal sicherlich nicht weniger Gewaltmedien konsumieren als in Berlin-Marzahn.   
In einem Land wo Milch & Honig fliessen hätte sich bestimmt auch eine ganze Generation von todessüchtigen Emos entwickelt   

Ansonsten kann ich mich der Behauptung Spiele als Aggressionsventil auch nicht so recht identifizieren. Seh es mehr als einfaches Hobby/Freizeitbeschäftigung - eine Mischung aus Spass, Unterhaltung und Herausforderung. Aber mein Gott, wenn es jemand als Ventil benutzt, soll der doch. Andere knabbern an ihren Fingernägeln, knirschen nachts mit den Zähnen oder bekommen mit fuffzich einen Nervenzusammenbruch, weil ihr Über-Ich Zeit ihres Lebens jegliche Emotionen und Triebe unterdrückte.   

Da hier ja auch immer soviel von den Psychologen gesprochen wird.... fragt doch mal einen  was sinnvoller ist: jedesmal wenn man sich über etwas aufregt sich auf die Lippe zu beissen und den Ärger runterzuschlucken, oder dies in geeigneter Form rauszulassen. Geeignet heisst hier: so, dass man das Gefühl hat sich Luft verschafft zu haben, aber ohne das jemand anderes dabei zu Schaden kommt. Wenn Computerspiele für PeterHantsche oder andere eine dieser funktionierenden Ventile ist, dann gibts daran nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Boesor (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				oceano am 10.09.2008 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Geeignet heisst hier: so, dass man das Gefühl hat sich Luft verschafft zu haben, aber ohne das jemand anderes dabei zu Schaden kommt. Wenn Computerspiele für PeterHantsche oder andere eine dieser funktionierenden Ventile ist, dann gibts daran nichts auszusetzen.



Daran will und kann wohl niemand was dran aussetzen, die Frage ist nur, ob dieser Effekt generell ist, oder vielleicht nur bei einigen Personen auftritt wie eben Peter


----------



## oceano (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boesor am 10.09.2008 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 10.09.2008 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jeder Jeck ist anders


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				PeterHantsche am 10.09.2008 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> _Ausnahmen bestätigen offenbar die Regel. Ich verwies auf die Geschichte: Schon immer begeistern Arenakämpfe, Hinrichtungen, Hexenverbrennungen und heute eben Boxkämpfe, Krimis, Horrorfilme und Shooter die Massen. Irgendwas muss ja dran sein..._



stellt sich die frage, wer bzw welche gruppe die ausnahme darstellt.



> _Ich dachte immer die Kriminalitätsrate sei rückläufig... Da muss ich mir wohl mal genaue Zahlen ansehen. _



das ist auch richtig.
generell ist die kriminalitätsrate in deutschland seit jahren rückläufig (was freilich seine gründe hat; ua nämlich die demographische entwicklung).

konträr dazu entwickelt sich aber die jugendkriminalität.
hier sind die zahlen seit jahren im steigen begriffen. 



> _Von einem postiven war nie die rede. Bezogen auf Kriminalstatistiken. Wie gesagt ich denke auch nicht, dass ein Besucher des Zircus Maximus, den Arenakampf nachstellend jemanden umbringen würde. Nur dass leider bei eben jener Darbietung die er genoss, tatsächlich jemand verletzt wurde oder starb. Trotzem gab es sicher Raub, Mord und Totschlag... Wie auch schon vorher. Die Menschheit im allgemeinen ist einfach so... Ich habe ja nie gesagt das sei gut. Nur beobachtet und festgestellt..._



bezogen auf dich, hast du durchaus von einem positiven effekt gesprochen.
(ua) den killerspielen, als "ventil" fungierend, sei es zu "verdanken", dass du noch nicht "ausgerastet" bist.



> _Entweder wir halten die Gesellschaft komplett gewaltfrei oder stellen fest, das der Status quo keinem weh tut._



natürlich muss die diskussion allumfassend geführt werden.
trotzdem verstehe ich aber immer noch nicht, was der verweis auf filme/ alokohol/ boxen etc. immer wieder soll.
selbst wenn da eine doppelmoral vorherrschen sollte, inwiefern -ich wiederhole mich- sollte das einen einfluss auf die sichtweise von gewalt speziell in spielen haben?



> _Wie schon in einem anderen Post erwähnt, kannst du es auch gern "überschüssige Energie" nennen. Jeder hat es. Auch dazu habe ich mich schon in anderen Posts geäußert._



wie gesagt, zu dem thema gibt es durchaus auch andere ansichten.
unzählige menschen -auch in deutschland- haben kein "ventil" und rasten dennoch nicht aus.
was ist denn mit denen?
sind das die angeblichen ausnahmen?

um ehrlich zu sein kann ich bei dem thema nicht wirklich mitreden, da ich diesbezüglich keine ausreichenden wisschenschaftlichen vorkenntnisse habe, aber irgendwas als "fakt" hinzustellen ohne es auch nur ansatzweise belegen zu können, das kann ich so nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## anjuna80 (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				PeterHantsche am 09.09.2008 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 09.09.2008 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selbsterhaltungstrieb? Essbedürfnis?
Du scheinst eine seltsame Definition von Agression zu gebrauchen. Nach deiner Meinung ist jedes Tuen eines jeden Organismus beruhend auf Agression. Vielleicht sollte dies etwas differenzierter geschehen.



> Ich hätte wahrscheinlich noch mehr Beispiele anbringen sollen um zu verdeutlichen was ich meine: Auch jemand der unermüdlich eine 9m x 2m Schiefertafel mit Kreide vollschreibt, bis er endlich diesen Satz von *insert Mathematikername here* bewiesen oder wiederlegt hat, baut überschüssige Energie ab. Ob man die jetzt "Aggression" nennt ist glaube ich eine Frage persönlicher Vorliebe.



FIndest du es dann nicht selber merkwürdig dass einige Leute ihre "Agressionen" abbauen, in dem sie mit Adobe ein Bild malen, und du in dem du einen brutalen Shooter spielst? An der Stelle würd ich mir als Politiker auch Gedanken machen...
Ich bin auch begeisterter Ego-Shooter-Spieler der ersten Stunde, aber ich sehe das mehr als Unterhaltung und Spass. Ich fühle mich nachher nicht besser, anders oder sonst irgendetwas.


----------



## PeterHantsche (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 10.09.2008 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt, zu dem thema gibt es durchaus auch andere ansichten.
> unzählige menschen -auch in deutschland- haben kein "ventil" und rasten dennoch nicht aus.
> was ist denn mit denen?
> sind das die angeblichen ausnahmen?
> ...



Jeder hat eins oder mehrere. Wie ich schon sagte, man muss das ja noch nicht mal an etwas Physischem festmachen. Auch das beweisen eines mathematischen Satzes kann ein solches sein. Mein Gedanke ist, dass ein aggressionsfreier Mensch komplett antriebslos wäre und von sich aus wohl gar nichts tun würde. Selbst das du die verbale Konfrontation mit mir hier im Forum suchst halte ich für einen Ausdruck deiner Aggression. Wärst du nicht aggressiv veranlagt wär es dir schlicht egal... Das ganze geht natürlich schon sehr in die Richtung Motivationspsychologie. Und meine wissenschaftlichen Studien auf dem Gebiet konvergieren gegen null. Deshalb entschuldige ich mich für das Wort "Fakt". Nennen wir es stattdessen "bestechend einleuchtende These". Und für "Aggression" darfst du auch in diesem Post gern wieder "überschüssige Energie" einsetzen, so dir ersterer Begriff zu negativ besetzt ist.

Gruß


----------



## PeterHantsche (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				anjuna80 am 10.09.2008 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> PeterHantsche am 09.09.2008 20:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So wieder kursiv drunter geantwortet. Ich male übrigens die letzten paar Wochen auch eher am PC denn ich einen Shooter spiele. Und das härteste, was ich spiele ist Stranglehold (uncut). Games wie Dead Space oder das vielzitierte SOF haben mich schon immer kaltgelassen. Trotzdem mag ich bei Spielen wie BioShock nicht auf das Blut verzichten und bin pauschal gegen ein pauschales Verbot von Action-Spielen.

Grüße


----------



## SubZero (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

So, hab grad in der Chiemgauzeitung die neuesten Umfrageergebnisse gelesen, bei der die CSU momentan auf 49% kommen würde, wenn schon jetzt Landtagswahl wäre.

Ich würde sagen,  besser kann das für die PC Games Aktion garnicht laufen, denn jetzt könnten die Stimmen der verärgerten Spieler wirlklich das sogenannte "Zünglein an der Waage" sein, was die CSU an der 50% Hürde scheitern lassen könnte. Mal abwarten, wie's weitergeht


----------



## anjuna80 (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

Davon abgesehen dass ich deine Definition von Agression nicht teile, bleibt die Frage warum DU deine "Agressionen" mit visuellem Töten abbaust und ANDERE Die Sims spielen.
Mit dieser Agressions-Abbauthese wirst du keinen Anti-Killerspiele-Politiker überzeugen können.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				PeterHantsche am 10.09.2008 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst das du die verbale Konfrontation mit mir hier im Forum suchst halte ich für einen Ausdruck deiner Aggression. Wärst du nicht aggressiv veranlagt wär es dir schlicht egal...


Aber Motivation (die Beweggründe, die das Handeln eines Menschen bestimmen) hat doch nicht nur etwas mit Aggression zu tun! Also ich für meinen Teil nehme an Diskussionen teil, egal ob im Forum oder in der realen Welt, um mal nen anderen Blickwinkel zu hören, Feedback über meine Ansichten "um die Ohren geschlagen" zu bekommen   , wobei ich dann versuche zu verstehen, was der "Gesprächspartner" von mir will bzw. warum er einer anderen Ansicht ist, als ich.
Wenn du meinst das alles im Leben nur durch Agression motiviert wird, steuern wir ja unweigerlich auf den Untergang zu. Dem ist doch nicht so, oder?


----------



## PeterHantsche (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				anjuna80 am 10.09.2008 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen dass ich deine Definition von Agression nicht teile, bleibt die Frage warum DU deine "Agressionen" mit visuellem Töten abbaust und ANDERE Die Sims spielen.
> Mit dieser Agressions-Abbauthese wirst du keinen Anti-Killerspiele-Politiker überzeugen können.



Ich schlage vor wir vebleiben so, dass wir uns einig sind, dass wir uns nicht einig sind!  

In diesem Sinne,
schönen Tag noch!

Peter


----------



## anjuna80 (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				PeterHantsche am 10.09.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 10.09.2008 13:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum so unagressiv?   

OK belassen wir es dabei


----------



## PeterHantsche (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 10.09.2008 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> PeterHantsche am 10.09.2008 12:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, einen hab ich noch:

Ihr seht den Begriff "Aggresion" einfach zu negativ. Nochmal: Ersetzt ihn in allen meinen Beträgen durch "überschüssige Energie" oder "Willen sich durchzusetzten". Wie das Kind nun heißt scheint nämlich für euch leider eine größere Bedeutung zu haben, als der Gedanke dahinter... Vielleicht reden wir deshalb auch aneinander vorbei... Ich wollte keinesfalls den Eindruck erwecken, dass Actiongames der einzig richtige Weg wären um mal Dampf abzulassen. Aber definitiv kein schlechter, denn er tut keinem weh. Ich wehre mich gegen die "Gewalthaltige Medien bringen gewalttätige Menschen hervor"-Polemik, indem ich sage: "Wenn es nicht zum Wesen der Menschheit dazu gehören würde, gäbe es weder Gewalt noch solche Medien". Einem Kaninchen könnte man Jahrelang mit (meinetwegen durch Animation erzeugte) Bilder von sich gegenseitig ermordenden Mümmlern vorführen. Es würde nie einen anderen Mümmler anfallen. Wir sind Raubtiere und es ist nutzlos und töricht diese Natur zu verleugnen.

Auch ich stecke meine überschüssige Energie nicht nur in Shooter. Ich schreibe Songtexte für meine Band, die sich gegen Gewalt und Krieg ausprechen. Male. Zocke Tetris Attack bis zur Erschöpfung gegen meinen Bruder. Trainiere. Gehe joggen. Koche gern. Dafür das ihr mich nicht kennt, brecht ihr mein Wesen ganz schön stark auf den Konsum action-orientierter Spiele herunter. Was ich ziemlich aggressiv finde.


Schüssi!


----------



## trippleyyy (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

weiter so pc games.


----------



## xxt (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

weiter so ihr macht hier richitg gute arbeit hoffe das sich große studios wie crytek auchma dahinter setzn und was tun


----------



## Microwave (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

wow hätte nicht gedacht das diese Aktion ein solches Aufsehen erregt! 

Dachte mir die würden die Briefe eh nicht lesen und einfach wegwerfen..


----------



## eddy63 (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

HAHA erwischt!

http://www.csu-landtag.de/abg/zimmermann/page_304.asp
"Dr. Zimmermann Volltreffer!"

bin bei der aktion darüber gestolpert ^^


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

einmal lesen sie ihn vl. ... aber dann gibts viel altpapier bei den massen an briefen


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (10. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				eddy63 am 10.09.2008 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> HAHA erwischt!
> 
> http://www.csu-landtag.de/abg/zimmermann/page_304.asp
> "Dr. Zimmermann Volltreffer!"
> ...


Der würde sich in einem "Killerspiel" gut als Sani oder Sniper machen    
Headshot Herr Zimmermann


----------



## AMDSpider (11. September 2008)

*AW: AW*

Mhm sehr gute Aktion. 
Anfangs noch belächelt, aber jetzt doch ernst genommen, weil man Politiker da trifft, wo es am meisten weh tut und welches zugleich auch ihre verwundbarste Stelle ist: Bei den Wählerstimmen.

Die restliche Zeit tun Politiker eh was sie wollen, erschaffen immer neue dämliche Steuern und Gesetze, führen sich auf wie eine Horde adeliger Herrscher die am Volk vorbeiregiert - aber wenn es um Wählerstimmen geht, werden die Herrschaften empfindlich, kränkbar und beeinflussbar und reagieren sogar auf Wünsche und Anliegen des "Stimmvieh-Pöbels". Eventuell kann man mit dieser Kampagne deshalb noch ziemliche Erfolge erzielen.

Exzellente Arbeit, diese Kampagne!!! 
Im Gegensatz zum allgemein ignorierten "Faces of Gaming" trifft diese Kampagne nämlich voll ins Mark.


----------



## KopernikusHal (11. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				AMDSpider am 11.09.2008 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Die restliche Zeit tun Politiker eh was sie wollen, erschaffen immer neue dämliche Steuern und Gesetze, führen sich auf wie eine Horde adeliger Herrscher die am Volk vorbeiregiert - aber wenn es um Wählerstimmen geht, werden die Herrschaften empfindlich, kränkbar und beeinflussbar und reagieren sogar auf Wünsche und Anliegen des "Stimmvieh-Pöbels". Eventuell kann man mit dieser Kampagne deshalb noch ziemliche Erfolge erzielen.



Ah ja. Politikfrust in Reinform. Aber nur mal so: wozu wir Steuern zahlen ist dir bekannt, oder?


----------



## flatland (11. September 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				KopernikusHal am 11.09.2008 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> AMDSpider am 11.09.2008 00:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nee, erzähl mal...


----------



## pyrobahne (12. September 2008)

*StudiVZ*

hallo petra, macht doch mal eine gruppe in studivz und/ oder meinvz auf! will mich nicht erst bei facebook anmelden.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (12. September 2008)

*AW: StudiVZ*



			
				pyrobahne am 12.09.2008 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo petra, macht doch mal eine gruppe in studivz und/ oder meinvz auf! will mich nicht erst bei facebook anmelden.



Erledigt:
http://www.studivz.net/Groups/Overview/5c51a7df0bf900dc

Petra
PC Games


----------



## eddy63 (12. September 2008)

*AW: StudiVZ*



			
				pyrobahne am 12.09.2008 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo petra, macht doch mal eine gruppe in studivz und/ oder meinvz auf! will mich nicht erst bei facebook anmelden.



Gibt es so eine Gruppe auch bei den Lokalisten? Hab da nichts finden können. Und ich denke man wird dort eine menge Leute erreichen können.


----------



## eddy63 (12. September 2008)

*AW: StudiVZ*



			
				eddy63 am 12.09.2008 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es so eine Gruppe auch bei den Lokalisten? Hab da nichts finden können. Und ich denke man wird dort eine menge Leute erreichen können.



Hubs frage zurück, gerade gleich 2 gruppen dort gefunden ...


----------



## HLP-Andy (17. September 2008)

*AW: StudiVZ*



> • Der Presseschauer (Blog / *Donnerstag, 16.9.08*)


Das gibt es nicht.


----------



## ViktorVal (17. September 2008)

*AW: StudiVZ*

Also mal ehrlich, die Erwähnung der Aktion auf irgendwelchen Clanseiten ist jetzt nicht so Publikumsträchtig dass man darüber eine Liste aufstellen müsste.
Aber ansonsten schon ein sehr schönes Medienecho


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (17. September 2008)

*AW: StudiVZ*



			
				Der Presseschauer schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Georg Schmid von der so Christlich Sozialen Union schon mal über ein Verbot der Bibel nachgedacht hat? Gerade das alte Testament ist an einigen Stellen durchaus Brutal, außerdem darf man nicht die blühende Phantasie Jugendlicher unterschätzen, die durch solche Schilderungen animiert werden könnten.



lol


----------



## lunatic71 (29. September 2008)

*Die erste Quittung*

fuer die vollkommen verfehlte Politik der CSU Betonkoepfe gab es gestern.
Auch wenn die "Killerspiele" Thematik eine eher kleine Rolle bei diesem Absturz gespielt haben duerft, so haben die Kollegen Beckstein, Huber, Hardertauer und Herrmann nun die Quittung der Waehler fuer ihre politische Unfaehigkeit bekommen.

Interessant war eine Auswertung (in der ARD) wer die CSU gewaehlt hat! Nach dieser Auswertung hat die CSU massiv Stimmen in der Waehlerschicht der 18 - 40 jaehrigen erlitten!


----------



## Gomorra10 (1. Juli 2009)

*Die erste Quittung*

Meine Bilderberger Kristallkugel sagt mir voraus: Wahlsieg 2009 CDU und FDP.*

*Aussage meiner Kristallkugel ohne Gewähr

http://bilderberg2009.blogspot.com/2009/05/bilderberg-in-berliner-umschau-und.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7328bgPPLg


----------

